# Naruto 633 Discussion Thread



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Predict Away.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

more of the same but perhaps more power display by Naruto and Sasuke.
i expect Kakashi and obito to appear as well.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Every member of Team 7 uses Sage Mode.

Fuck it.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 29, 2013)

Next chapter - Kankuro wants to be *Ho*kage 


Fuck it - EVERYONE WANTS TO BE THE FUCKING HOKAGE


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

I predict we see Tsunade next chapter....it's the perfect time to see the Gokage...we haven't seen them in nearly 20 chapters


----------



## KyubiiMode (May 29, 2013)

Next Chapter back to scene Kage please... 
Good Job Tsunade, you make more stronger an useless character :amazed


----------



## handsock (May 29, 2013)

I predict annihilation every ninja inside the barrier when the Juubi finishes it's final form.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

I predict more SasuSaku and


KAKASHI PLEASE.


----------



## Rosi (May 29, 2013)

I want to see Kakashi and Obito


----------



## Tyrannos (May 29, 2013)

*Chapter 633 Prediction:*   Juubi's Rage

Everyone is now on the offensive, but the final preparations are complete as it begins the final transformation into it's ultimate and most destructive form.


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (May 29, 2013)

I fear we won't see Kaka/Obi till next volume.

Chuunin Exams were mentioned a few times so we'll probably see rookies doing shit against the Juubi freaks.


----------



## bearzerger (May 29, 2013)

I predict Sakura putting the Ho into Hokage.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 29, 2013)

I predicted Juubi reaching its final form in the next 3 chapters.


----------



## azurelegance (May 29, 2013)

predicting 
1)Kakashi and Obito
2)Madara and Hashirama
3)very little of team 7


----------



## Prototype (May 29, 2013)

A return, however brief, to Kakashi and Obito.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 29, 2013)

I really need to see Team Gai.


----------



## Rasenganhameha (May 29, 2013)

More Sakura sudden feats
Someone else claims to want to be Hokage
Madara continues to not care for anything but Hashi
Juubi 
4 hokage ownage


----------



## Harbour (May 29, 2013)

Predict:
Hashirama want to become Hokage.
4 Hokages slack holding the barrier.
Madara bored.
7 Team vs Juubi action.


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

Hokages do nothing
Madara does nothing
Obito and Kakashi offpanel chatting
More Team 7 vs. Juubifodders
Ends with Team 7 combo on main Juubi
Two months break


----------



## Golden Circle (May 29, 2013)

sakura and sasuke jerk off to each other some more. (chip has corrupted me.)
juubi splits into zillions of mini juubi, like katsuyu.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 29, 2013)

Show us Tsunade already, Kishi! 

Oh and the rest of the Gokage wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## Sete (May 29, 2013)

Madara sleeping on a rock while the alliance (rookies) fight jubii spawn.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 29, 2013)

More of Hashi and Madara trolling each other.

More Rookie 9 lulz


----------



## bearzerger (May 29, 2013)

Oh I forgot to mention that Hashirama will unveil his inner fujoshi and fangirl NarutoXSasuke. Going on and on about how he and Madara could have been the same as Naruto and Sasuke. Seeing Uchiha and Senju fighting side by side against a common enemy will give him a massive woody.
Madara, however will play hard to get and put it off with a shrug and a "Pff. Dude, whatever."


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 29, 2013)

Tsunade's whereabouts, Tsubade dying..

More Rookies pawning "Juubilings" using powers that make them legends, 

KakaObi full crapter!


----------



## MonkeyDVegetto (May 29, 2013)

Some Team 8 and Team 10 action, Hokage doing something, going back to Kakashi vs Trollbito.


----------



## Penance (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Every member of Team 7 uses Sage Mode.
> 
> Fuck it.



This.  Also, 10-Tails wants to be Hokage...


----------



## RBL (May 29, 2013)

since kishi is not showing us team gai

i want to see obito at least

obito is the savior and the hero this manga needs


----------



## mayumi (May 29, 2013)

hinata shows off kaiten and says she is going to be hokage cause she got most hits on juubi jrs.

shikamaru says screw you sasuke and naruto, i am going o be hokage and makes a awesome plan and takes down more juubi jrs than hinata.

team 7 losing the number count against juubi jrs because naruto isn't interested in fighting them.


----------



## Setsuna00 (May 29, 2013)

Manda, Gamabunta, Katsuya. Nuff said.


----------



## Animaeon (May 29, 2013)

- Konoha 11 (Screw Neji, 'it's just like old times' ) versus the Juubi
- Perhaps we'll switch over to Orochimaru, who most likely went to the kages along with Karin and Suigetsu. Especially after Tsunade's spotlight in 632, it would be a good moment to finally give us an update.
- I doubt we'll see anything of Kakashi and Obito. And if we do, it'll probably be a quick update on their battle


----------



## shadowmaria (May 29, 2013)

Setsuna00 said:


> Manda, Gamabunta, Katsuya. Nuff said.



Manda's dead 

Time for Edo Tensei 

Oh wait


----------



## Njaa (May 29, 2013)

Juubaby fodder vs alliance fodder
Team 7,8,10 get some feats
Team 7 combo attack that hurts Juubi
Chapter ends with Juubi starting its final transformation (seriously when is the bastard finally going to be threatening)
Madara continues to give no fucks about his own damn plan


----------



## RFujinami (May 29, 2013)

last chapter: NH gets trolled.
this chapter: NS gets trolled.
next chapter: SS gets trolled.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 29, 2013)

RFujinami said:


> last chapter: NH gets trolled.
> this chapter: NS gets trolled.
> next chapter: SS gets trolled.



Kishimoto's Law of Equivalent Exchange.


----------



## RaptorRage (May 29, 2013)

I predict amazing battle feats by Akamaru against the Juubi's dog clones.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 29, 2013)

More Obito !!!!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 29, 2013)

Juubi transforms into his last form and  is able to speak

he says I will become Hokage.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 29, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Kishimoto's Law of Equivalent Exchange.



Naruto pairings cannot gain anything, without Kishi trolling some others in return. 
To obtain, something of equal value must be lost
That is Kishimoto's first Law of Equivalent Exchange
In those days, NF really believes that to be Kishi's one and only Truth



not an FMA fan or anything


----------



## Hero (May 30, 2013)

Tsunade the other kage will be shown next chapter.

It was heavily hinted and foreshadowed this week in the chapter they will make an appearance. Kishi wouldn't have thrown around Tsunade that much in a chapter and end with a comment about her if she wasn't going to be shown.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 30, 2013)

Technically, Tsunade was shown this week 

But I agree - they're due for an appearance


----------



## Setsuna00 (May 30, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Manda's dead
> 
> Time for Edo Tensei
> 
> Oh wait


Crap when was that? Well...son of Manda?


----------



## shadowmaria (May 30, 2013)

I think it was after Sasuke vs Deidara
Sasuke used Manda as a Snakey Meat Shield


----------



## Trojan (May 30, 2013)

Hopefully the Hokages (other than Hashi ~~) will start doing something else! 

Also, I hope we don't get back to Kakashi and the crybaby. ~.~


----------



## ch1p (May 31, 2013)

I predict slug sage mode teamwork for the rookies.

I feel like a competition about who kills more mini-jubis might take place.



Naymles said:


> I predict we see Tsunade next chapter....it's the perfect time to see the Gokage...we haven't seen them in nearly 20 chapters





Animaeon said:


> - Perhaps we'll switch over to Orochimaru, who most likely went to the kages along with Karin and Suigetsu. Especially after Tsunade's spotlight in 632, it would be a good moment to finally give us an update.



Could be!



Rainbow Dash said:


> sakura and sasuke jerk off to each other some more. (chip has corrupted me.)







Penance said:


> 10-Tails wants to be Hokage...


----------



## Teldridge5 (May 31, 2013)

I predict when the juubi hits final form and the dust clears, The sage will be standing in its place


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 31, 2013)

Hero said:


> Tsunade the other kage will be shown next chapter.
> 
> It was heavily hinted and foreshadowed this week in the chapter they will make an appearance. Kishi wouldn't have thrown around Tsunade that much in a chapter and end with a comment about her if she wasn't going to be shown.



I hope you're right. I want to see Tsunade and see her use slug sage mode already.


----------



## Abz (May 31, 2013)

Penance said:


> 10-Tails wants to be Hokage...



Juubi was everyone's Hokage before anybody even thought of such a thing .....until a bloke with a funky hair cut and a stick decided to challenge his _dominance_  ....

Uchiha/Senju bromance origin 

Juubi was full of butthurt after that....and being separated into an empty shell...and a bunch of chakra constructs.....poor thing 


lol



But seriously we need to know how Tsunade and the other Kage are doing....It would be ironic for Oro to go and *help her* as he went to Tsunade last time to ask her for help.

and it would be logical for karin to go....she's a sensor...and somewhat of a healer too....i guess....in a really weird way ...


----------



## Annabella (May 31, 2013)

I predict we'll see the rookies team work and more friendly rivalry between Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## zuul (May 31, 2013)

Annabella said:


> I predict we'll see the rookies team work and more friendly rivalry between Sasuke and Naruto.



It would be nice to see new arrangement as opposed as the usual team.

Shino + Sasuke + ?? (I'm part of those who think they may have been bros in the past)
Kiba + Naruto + ??
Ino + Sakura + ??

But with the difference in strength, I'm not too hopeful.


----------



## Panther (May 31, 2013)

I predict Oro going to the gokages and saving Tsunade.


----------



## Pliskin (May 31, 2013)

Obito ermeges from Kamui with both MS and evil laughter. Dramatic  Oro arrival at the battlefield with a big grin and a ET coffin. Obito asks "why so confident?" and Oro gets a double spread: "Because youl let Rin die!!!1!".
ET Rin emeges from coffin, cliffhanger ending.

Meanwhile, lazy hobo Madara keeps asking random alliance Ninjas for change.


----------



## Gabe (May 31, 2013)

Sasuke surprises everyone because he decided now he wants to be raikage

Madara gets annoyed of being ignored that houses a wood tech to free the juubi and I pales the kages


----------



## Red Raptor (May 31, 2013)

Lee, Sai, Tenten, Temari, Kankuro, Kurotsuchi, Darui, C, Omoi, Karui etc kill all the other fodder Nin for taking their panel time. 

And then they face the Juubi babies and make them cry.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (May 31, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Hokages do nothing
> Madara does nothing
> Obito and Kakashi offpanel chatting
> More Team 7 vs. Juubifodders
> ...


Probably . Also fangirling .
That and more Sakura feats who am i kidding


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jun 1, 2013)

I want more Sakura so I can complain about everything she does.

On topic I predict Tobirama doing something awesome so he can justify his Hokage title, and hopefully no Kakashi and Obito, whom to me, have become fodder after the escalling aproximation of Madara vs Hashirama.I'M GAY FOR THIS FIGHT.

Hopefully we'll get to see what are the rest of Taka and Oro up to, hopefully with the almost deseased Gokage.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 1, 2013)

Finally decided to catch up on Naruto after not reading it for a like 2 years. 

My thoughts:


----------



## Klue (Jun 1, 2013)

Hiro said:


> Finally decided to catch up on Naruto after not reading it for a like 2 years.
> 
> My thoughts:



I see nothing....


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 1, 2013)

Klue said:


> I see nothing....


thats the thing


----------



## Fay (Jun 1, 2013)

I hope Kishi gives us more Sasuke :33!


----------



## Trojan (Jun 1, 2013)

Is there any preview? @@


----------



## PopoTime (Jun 1, 2013)

50/50 between Team 7 Dynamic and Orochimaru Meeting Tsunade.

Team 7 is basically them wombo comboing Juubi fodder, whilst talking bout shit.

Naruto asks if Sasuke learned the truth of his clan, Sasuke asks how the fuck did he know.

Sakura be all like "Shannaro motherfuckers!" and bitch slaps Juubi fodder.

Possible room for Sakura to use an improved version of Byakugou




Meanwhile at the Gokage

Orochimaru. Suigetsu and Karin come to where the Gokage are.

The 4 Kage are fully healed whilst Tsunade is bleeding out.

Orochimaru stans next to her and remarks how pitiful she currently looks.

Tsunade replies by stating its funny how in the end, Orochimaru got what he wanted, he would live past the other members of Team Hiruzen. and she asks if it was all worth it in the end.

Cue Orochimaru mini-flashback of the young team Hiruzen.

Chapter ends with Orochimaru giving Tsunade enough chakra to heal herself.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 1, 2013)

Madara compliments Sakura and comments on her similarity to Hashirama's decedent. 

He catches Hashi attention at mentioning his granddaughter, and then reveals how disappointing he was she wasn't anywhere near his level and that he disposed of her. Hashirama has a shocked/enraged expression then switch to the Gokage. 

Tsunade activates a healing techinque, heals the Gokage and as her life is fading Orochimaru arrives.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 1, 2013)

I think the chapter will end on a cliffhanger with Obito coming out of the Kamui dimension with both of his eyes and Kakashi laying on the floor bloodied.

Orochimaru is probably going to Tsunade as well I can't think of any other reason why Orochimaru and Karin are absent she's more then likely healing the Gokage.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 2, 2013)

If we are lucky we will see what is Orochimaru doing, if we are not we will see Obito and Kakashi...

Team 7 is almost impossible to appear in this chapter.


----------



## queen of waterfalls (Jun 2, 2013)

hashirama rapes minato buttock with woodstick


----------



## ZE (Jun 2, 2013)

A rematch of Hashirmaa vs Madara is what everyone wants to see. Hurry up already, Kishi.


----------



## takL (Jun 2, 2013)

my prediction:

the sage hashirama on the field is actually a clone too n his original is either helping tsunade with karin or in madaras cave with oro n suigetsu facing to his perfect clone body cultivated by madara (and yamato).



TorJaN said:


> Is there any preview? @@



ohana says no preview.


----------



## auem (Jun 2, 2013)

prediction:
Sakura needs to be saved again...by Naruto..
Hashirama showing more mokuton jutsus..
Madara yawns...
and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



then Sasuke activate Susanoo and challenge Madara to his pleasant surprise..


----------



## CA182 (Jun 2, 2013)

"The three musketeers" combine their energy and defeat the juubi.

Cliffhanger is that broken juubi suddenly transforming.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 2, 2013)

takL said:


> my prediction:
> 
> the sage hashirama on the field is actually a clone too n his original is either helping tsunade with karin or in madaras cave with oro n suigetsu facing to his perfect clone body cultivated by madara (and yamato).
> 
> ...



Wasn't Madara able to see throught bunshins buddy? 

Anyway Hashirama vs Hashirama would be kinda cool


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 2, 2013)

Naruto tells everyone in the Alliance they should get rid of Chibi Juubis' hatred by collective TnJ. Chibi Juubis get TnJ into super cute plushies. Everyone has a little darling Chibi Juubi. They seal  a part of Juubi in themselves, so the enemies can't get their hold on it anymore. Thanks to the Alliance members becoming jinchuurikis of Ten Tails they awaken power of Rikudo Sennin and defeat Edo Madara (and later Obito).


----------



## Amanda (Jun 2, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Naruto tells everyone in the Alliance they should get rid of Chibi Juubis' hatred by collective TnJ. Chibi Juubis get TnJ into super cute plushies. Everyone has a little darling Chibi Juubi. They seal  a part of Juubi in themselves, so the enemies can't get their hold on it anymore. Thanks to the Alliance members becoming jinchuurikis of Ten Tails they awaken power of Rikudo Sennin and defeat Edo Madara (and later Obito).




"Take care darling, that sounds strongly like bitterness."


----------



## takL (Jun 2, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Wasn't Madara able to see throught bunshins buddy?
> 
> Anyway Hashirama vs Hashirama would be kinda cool



madaras words ie "ill wait till the original is on the scene in person"  gave me the suspicion. 
then again it might be just kishs wicked wording.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 2, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I think the chapter will end on a cliffhanger with Obito coming out of the Kamui dimension with both of his eyes and Kakashi laying on the floor bloodied.
> 
> Orochimaru is probably going to Tsunade as well I can't think of any other reason why Orochimaru and Karin are absent she's more then likely healing the Gokage.



That would be awesome!

Don't think Kishi has the nerve to do it, though.

Also Obito needs the rinnegan.


----------



## Burke (Jun 2, 2013)

tsunade has been split in half for a few months now :v


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2013)

i want sasuke vs madara to be something like this


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 2, 2013)

at the same time i want Sasuke to pull his susanoo out, and i dont 


i want because Madara might notice that there is another uchiha there now, and i dont because we wont see him fighting with two swords


----------



## Shattering (Jun 2, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> *two swords *



Lady, you have such a dirty mind


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 2, 2013)

My Predictions
-More Tsunade foreshadowing, possible more hints to her condition.
-Rookie action (Kiba DO SOMETHING.....besides being sassy)
-Team 7 Shenanigans..... 
- IF Tsunade survies it will be because of Orochimaru but she might not be so youthful any more.


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2013)

Sango-chan said:


> My Predictions
> -More Tsunade foreshadowing, possible more hints to her condition.
> -Rookie action (Kiba DO SOMETHING.....besides being sassy)
> -Team 7 Shenanigans.....
> - *IF Tsunade survies it will be because of Orochimaru but she might not be so youthful any more*.



if indeed orochimaru was TNJd by itachi then he should like tsunade's real appearance because she accepted her true self.......................


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 2, 2013)

My predictions:


Naruto reenters Biju Mode
Sakura activates Byakugo no Jutsu
Sasuke activates Perfect Susano'o unstabilized Version
Hinata fights side by side with Naruto again
The Hokages barrier is shattered when the Ten-Tails gets serious
Madara takes action, fights Team Seven
The healed Gokage arrive
Obito returns, carrying Kakashi's corpse/unconscious body.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow my prediction about Oro and Karin helping the Gokage took off. 

I continue to stick by it, even though I still hope Tsunade dies.



Jeαnne said:


> at the same time i want Sasuke to pull his susanoo out, and i dont
> 
> 
> i want because Madara might notice that there is another uchiha there now, and i dont because we wont see him fighting with two swords



Madara should have noticed...


----------



## Abz (Jun 2, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Lady, you have *such a dirty mind*



Says the one who has an arguably erotic sig right now ..... 




...

any who....
i'm fairly sure we'll see Tsunade in the next chapter...that or it will be a 50/50


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 2, 2013)

I like some of the predictions here because they are pretty similar to what I'm expecting to see. We must be shown Tsunade and gang, and I want it to be Ocrochimaru helping them somehow. If Kishi kills off Tsunade like this I will be pissed.

I predict Kakashi + Obito panels and only two or three of Team 7.



> I continue to stick by it, even though I still hope Tsunade dies.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd _like_ to see more battle with Sakura and Team 7.


----------



## BeBreezy (Jun 2, 2013)

I expect more Team 7 mush gushy ushy stuff 




SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> [*]Hinata fights side by side with Naruto again




Nawh, she's back on the sidlelines


----------



## Jad (Jun 2, 2013)

*Why not scenario*
- Team Gai and Hashirama clone face off against Madara
- Team 7 and Alliance clearing out the Juubi clones
- Hashirama having a bit of trouble holding down the Bijuu now it's getting to its final stage
- Orochimaru walks along side Karin and Suigetsu towards an unknown location (*Not Gokage*)

*Alternate (probably more realistic)*
- Team Gai is shown man handling the Juubi clones with ease
- Tenten uses the Banana fan
- Gai and Lee in gates using various amount of Taijutsu maneuvers
- Team 7 and Alliance doing the same thing
- Madara cleans up the Hashirama clone with ease and ponders about the plan
- Obito and Kakashi fighting in the dimension (no dialog)
- Orochimaru, Karin and Suigetsu in the desert and see a huge mess of a battlefield from afar

Orochimaru: "They are......" - Chapter ends.

*Reality*
- Huge fucking page spreads of Team 7 faces, just completely filling up the chapter
- 1 Page of Naruto saying "Look at me Sasuke" and Sasuke replying "Don't get in my way, I'm going to be Hokage"
- About 4 Pages of Madara sulking
- 2 Pages of Sakura being saved
- 2 centimeter panel of what Jad believes is Team Gai but it's just dirt on his screen
- 1 huge page of the battlefield
- 1 complete Chapter wasted on shit, like usual


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 2, 2013)

I predict the other rookies Team 8 and 10 showing their full potential including with Hinata's own power to show as she has to prove herself she is head of Hyuuga main family and Kiba also proves he is Naruto's rival.

Even Ino doesn't want Sakura to show off becuase she is her rival.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 3, 2013)

Jad said:


> *Reality*
> - Huge fucking page spreads of Team 7 faces, just completely filling up the chapter
> - 1 Page of Naruto saying "Look at me Sasuke" and Sasuke replying "Don't get in my way, I'm going to be Hokage"
> - About 4 Pages of Madara sulking
> ...




No need to post anymore. 

Subtract 3 pages of Mads sulking and add 3 pages of Kaka-Obi


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2013)

Either slug mode or tsunade. I'd rather see Tsunade.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 3, 2013)

Jad said:


> *Reality*
> - Huge fucking page spreads of Team 7 faces, just completely filling up the chapter
> - 1 Page of Naruto saying "Look at me Sasuke" and Sasuke replying "Don't get in my way, I'm going to be Hokage"
> - About 4 Pages of Madara sulking
> ...



I will save this to see how right you are


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't think Tsunade even has a Slug Sage mode, so Sakura probably doesn't either. But I would really like seeing Tsunade even alive, so if she did appear as Slug Sage Mode I'd be entirely pleased. I can only imagine what kind of power that would bring; probably the ability to constantly heal yourself with a small fraction of chakra or none at all.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 3, 2013)

I predict Rookie action.


----------



## Herpules (Jun 3, 2013)

I predict there will be some talking, then some fighting, then some more talking


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke knock it up a notch; Sakura rides the bench, once again.

Good ole' days indeed.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> My predictions:
> 
> 
> Naruto reenters Biju Mode
> ...



Kakashi won't die!!!

I'm pretty sure he got something up his sleeve, that face he gave Obito means serious business. Link removed


----------



## CA182 (Jun 3, 2013)

I forgot to say earlier that I predict we get a shot of madara bored.

"Hurry up Hashirama..." 



Klue said:


> Naruto and Sasuke knock it up a notch; *Sakura rides the bench*, once again.



Inb4 Juubi benchpresses.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 3, 2013)

MS81 said:


> Kakashi won't die!!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure he got something up his sleeve, that face he gave Obito means serious business. Link removed


...Kakashi is just outmatched by Obito, the latter is TIERS higher than Kakashi.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...Kakashi is just outmatched by Obito, the latter is TIERS higher than Kakashi.



the latter has Rinnegan, and Kakashi seen almost every Rinnegan ability bro.

you can't trick him a 2nd time, we got proof of this with all his 2nd encounters.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 3, 2013)

Kakashi copied the rinnegan?


----------



## Voodoo chile (Jun 3, 2013)

Juubi gets suplexed by Sakura, while Sasuke says "hmph" and Naruto looks scared.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2013)

i don't want to see madara at all this chapter. he is becoming extremely annoying with his "fuck this shit" attitude  especially with hshirama not giving a single fuck about him to the point of sending  a clone to deal with him.  unless he and sasuke talk or fight, i don't want to see him 


anyway, i expect a scene change to obito vs kakashi or orochimaru.


----------



## zuul (Jun 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> i don't want to see madara at all this chapter. he is becoming extremely annoying with his "fuck this shit" attitude  especially with hshirama not giving a single fuck about him to the point of sending  a clone to deal with him.  unless he and sasuke talk or fight, i don't want to see him
> 
> 
> anyway, i expect a scene change to obito vs kakashi or orochimaru.



Stop hating on my husbando Madara.

He's the best character, don't shit on him, or else...


----------



## Saturnine (Jun 3, 2013)

I actually like how Madara gives no shit. He should go Human Path on that Hashirama and show him who's bawss


----------



## Shattering (Jun 3, 2013)

Saturnine said:


> I actually like how Madara gives no shit. He should go Human Path on that Hashirama and show him who's bawss



He is too lazy to do anything, I agree with Addy, do something or shut up Madara!!!


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2013)

MS81 said:


> the latter has Rinnegan, and Kakashi seen almost every Rinnegan ability bro.
> 
> you can't trick him a 2nd time, we got proof of this with all his 2nd encounters.



Its not about tricks, but powers kakashi can or cant handle.
Obito has never shown the ability to actually use the Rinnegan to any extent(yes even with the pein jutsu/gedou mazou,both deriving from the Yin-yang tech invented by Madara and passed on to Obito using the hashirama cells-to control Gedou mazou and madara own invented black rods-to control the bodies).
Kishi will have to explain soon for the readers the reasons for that incapacity to actually use active dojutsu forces related to the Madaras eye.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 3, 2013)

Jubbi needs to transform already. 

His past with RS and their connection with Naruto is why I'm still reading Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2013)

Voodoo chile said:


> Juubi gets suplexed by Sakura, while Sasuke says "hmph" and Naruto looks scared.






Actually, it would be pretty funny if the other character set to die was Sakura. Kishi said two would fall, Neji obviously being the first.

Let's see how Naruto handles that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 3, 2013)

Obito gets out of Kamui's dimension and toss Kakashi's lifeless body like a bag of meat in front of Naruto and gang.

Minato is too busy kicking ass to notice.


----------



## navy (Jun 3, 2013)

The awkward moment when Hashirama's Clone defeats Madara DatClone style...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> Actually, it would be pretty funny if the other character set to die was Sakura. Kishi said two would fall, Neji obviously being the first.
> 
> Let's see how Naruto handles that.



The pairing wars will escalate.


----------



## zuul (Jun 3, 2013)

My bet is on Suigetsu. Because I really like him, and Kishi likes to destroy what I love (he half killed my OTP.;_.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2013)

The second person to die will be related to sasuke probably. 

Candidates: Orochimaru, Karin, Juugo, Kakashi.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2013)

zuul said:


> My bet is on Suigetsu. Because I really like him, and Kishi likes to destroy what I love (he half killed my OTP.;_.



I actually think Suigetsu is safe. He has the most indepth character development out of Taka and the most multi-dimensional character. His plot actually has nothing to do with Sasuke power.

Right now. The alliance has all the swords. Kirabi is not even using his sword. and choujoro only has one. If he could retrieve Samehada from Bee in which I feel he might meet his end or give the sword up because its eating up his chakras. Then Suigetsu could get all the swords and reform the mist.


----------



## takL (Jun 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> Kishi said two would fall,



wait. when did he say that?


----------



## vered (Jun 3, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> I actually think Suigetsu is safe. He has the most indepth character development out of Taka and the most multi-dimensional character. His plot actually has nothing to do with Sasuke power.
> 
> Right now. The alliance has all the swords. Kirabi is not even using his sword. and choujoro only has one. If he could retrieve Samehada from Bee in which I feel he might meet his end or give the sword up because its eating up his chakras. Then Suigetsu could get all the swords and reform the mist.



im betting its Juugo. Thats the only reason he's there.


----------



## Klue (Jun 3, 2013)

takL said:


> wait. when did he say that?



Thought it was from your translation of an interview last year.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 3, 2013)

*Prediction:*
*Chapter title:* new bonds
Naruto doubts Sasuke's integrity so he demands that Sasuke gives him one of his Sharingan eyes, like Obito did for Kakashi. Sasuke initially doesn't respond. 
Next we see Sakura's spotlight V2 and we see Madara overseeing the battle. Then Sasuke joins Sakura and then there's the last panel: Sasuke and Naruto both look up and we see Sasuke has only his left sharingan and Naruto has his right (in a split face panel, like Kakashi and Obito's) with Naruto yelling ''Alright, Team 7's really back now!"

I really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## takL (Jun 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> Thought it was from your translation of an interview last year.



sry i dont remember it well ...didnt he say they would fall one after another?


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jun 3, 2013)

Team 7 and the othres fight juubi clones the whole chapter while the Hokage and Madara praise them
Chapter ends when the juubi frees itself from the barrier and starts transforming behind a huge cloud of dust.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2013)

Madara decides to make hashirama pay full attention to him so he uses a wood tech on the  hokages and freeing the juubi or he uses devas power on a grand scale making what nagato did to Kohona look like nothing.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 3, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> The second person to die will be related to sasuke probably.
> 
> Candidates: Orochimaru, Karin, Juugo, Kakashi.


i think that Juugo will die :x


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 3, 2013)

I predict Kakashi and obito. Obito gets on Kakashi saying there is no hope. And brings Sasuke up saying look at what happened to your student. Even your student realises their is no hope. By the time we return to the real world. The alliance will be destroyed. 

Only for obito and kakashi to return and sasuke is back and the juubi is getting his shit pushed in


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 3, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> I predict Kakashi and obito. Obito gets on Kakashi saying there is no hope. And brings Sasuke up saying look at what happened to your student. Even your student realises their is no hope. By the time we return to the real world. The alliance will be destroyed.
> 
> Only for obito and kakashi to return and sasuke is back and the juubi is getting his shit pushed in


something like that might actually happen, Obito brings Sasuke's case up as an argument, only to be slapped in the face


----------



## Xin (Jun 3, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that Juugo will die :x



Now that you mention it, something like that certainly is possible, to have Naruto and Sasuke both lose someone on the battlefield.


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Jun 3, 2013)

I predict Madara getting bored of being bored, sucks Hashi's clone in with Preta and proceeds the spank the alliance and Team 7 specifically.
Since clones won't work, Hashi is forced to fight Madara mano a mano and drops the barrier.
Juubi's Magical Girl transformation sequence activates, forcing the other Kages and the Alliance to deal with that.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> Actually, it would be pretty funny if the other character set to die was Sakura. Kishi said two would fall, Neji obviously being the first.
> 
> Let's see how Naruto handles that.


I was gonna make a thread about this, but... the next person to fall will be Sasuke, but not from the Juubi. Oro still wants his body. Sorry.


----------



## Le Meilleur Guerrier (Jun 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> Thought it was from your translation of an interview last year.



:amazed

Can u give a link? i'd be appreciated

Edit: Or just post even a small part of that interview which can be related to next chaps


----------



## Nic (Jun 3, 2013)

I predict more Madara sulking, sakura getting saved again, the rookies not doing shit, and Naruto and Sasuke being corny like usual. 



Klue said:


> Kishi said two would fall, Neji obviously being the first.



don't we basically have our two people?  Neji and basically Tsunade who is about to die?


----------



## Abz (Jun 3, 2013)

Nic said:


> I predict more Madara sulking, sakura getting saved again, the rookies not doing shit, and Naruto and Sasuke being corny like usual.
> 
> 
> 
> don't we basically have our two people?  Neji and basically *Tsunade who is about to die?*



I'm fearing this will happen too.... Sakura's character development this last chapter is kinda pushing the story-line that way....


----------



## RockSauron (Jun 3, 2013)

I still predict Kakashi will die soon by Obito's hands.

and then Obito will take Kakashi/ his own eye back and become a Triclops. Like Tien. And then, since Kakashi's eye was the only thing allowing the Alliance to get a hit on Obito, this was probably not a good prediction.


----------



## Abz (Jun 3, 2013)

RockSauron said:


> I still predict Kakashi will die soon by Obito's hands.
> 
> and then Obito will take Kakashi/ his own eye back and become a Triclops. Like Tien. And then, since Kakashi's eye was the only thing allowing the Alliance to get a hit on Obito, *this was probably not a good prediction*.






no it wasn't .......

and no he isn't dying by Obito's 'hands' .....

Obito is more likely to die ...if not he's 'expected' .....to die.....


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2013)

I do expect kakashi to be defeated by obito since obito seems to be narutos opposite the darkness to the light or whatever konan said.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 3, 2013)

Sasuke dies.


----------



## Plague (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm expecting to see the return of Kakashi and Obito and them rookies finish off the Juubi, or at least push it to it's last few hit points lol

I expect Madara doing nothing, and some SasuSaku moments.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 3, 2013)

Plague said:


> I'm expecting to see the return of Kakashi and Obito and them *rookies finish off the Juubi*, or at least push it to it's last few hit points lol
> 
> I expect Madara doing nothing, and some SasuSaku moments.



This is a terrifying notion.

Juubi kills another one!


----------



## Talis (Jun 3, 2013)

Hashirama makes a handstand.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 3, 2013)

Hashirama becomes the Juubi Jinn.

Not making a crack prediction, either. This is actually possible.


----------



## RockSauron (Jun 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama becomes the Juubi Jinn.
> 
> Not making a crack prediction, either. This is actually possible.



But... he's an Edo, and its already been established they can't become Jins...


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2013)

That's exactly why it stands a chance of happening .


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 3, 2013)

Doubt it can happen at this point but I'd LOVE to see Obito interact with Hashirama, the dudes nihilism is god-tier. Be pretty funny to see Hashi fail completely and totally at TnJ for once  Admittedly Hashi's constant optimism in spite of all his failures and the shitty world they live in is starting to irritate me a bit, call me a hater but just ONCE before the end of this fight I want to see his beliefs challenged.

Also, I'm starting to think Madara actually wants the alliance to destroy the Juubi, it's a bijuu and can't really be 'killed' as it will still regenerate its physical form. I've been wondering how the fuck anyone can seal that thing inside of them and temporarily reducing it to formless energy by destroying its body would be one way to make it easier...


----------



## Jad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm at my limit, I need to see some Team Gai action, they've been literally stepped on like bastard children. Ever since Gai threw that Hirudora at Madara, that was it. His been in the background picking his nose. Seriously, Team 8 is horrible (Kiba irritates the shit out of me, Hinata has had her shining moments, Shino is something I'd like to see I guess), Team 10....don't even get me started, Team 7........just piss off. Team Gai, who are they?

Kishi, what is going through your head right now? Do you have one hand on your dick and the other on your pencil. "Sasuke sasuke sasuke~! NARUUUUUUUUUUTO!!!!!!!...oh baby Sakura.........Get in there Team 10....oh yeah....this is good - my manga is...PERFECTION!"

Anyways, I know I already made a prediction, but I have a feeling Team 10's chapter is today, something useless. It's a Kishi move to pull.


----------



## alcoholmixture (Jun 3, 2013)

kanpyo7 said:


> Admittedly Hashi's constant optimism in spite of all his failures and the shitty world they live in is starting to irritate me a bit, call me a hater but just ONCE before the end of this fight I want to see his beliefs challenged.



 Hashi is arrogant and has a thick skin, for sure. 
  But there's already one around whom he acts as if he has given up, though, and that is his own brother. One minute you act as if you are the misbehaved child in front of a parent and the next you give your younger brother death threats (without even explaining anything) - I know by personal experience that this never leads to anything good:amazed.


----------



## rac585 (Jun 3, 2013)

sasuke and naruto are rusty as a team. they will go through a chapter of stepping on each other's toes before their big team work moment.

more kakashi and obito.

the kages will struggle holding up the barrier. no thanks to naruto.


----------



## Addy (Jun 3, 2013)

Rac said:


> sasuke and naruto are rusty as a team. they will go through a chapter of stepping on each other's toes before their big team work moment.
> 
> more kakashi and obito.
> 
> the kages will struggle holding up the barrier. no thanks to naruto.



Lol, we already got the team work moment last chapter


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 4, 2013)

I predict:
- Half Naruto and Sasuke action, half Legoland talking with Obito and Kakashi
- Sakura goes back to foddertier
- Minato awakens Rinnegan


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> I predict:
> - Half Naruto and Sasuke action, half Legoland talking with Obito and Kakashi
> - Sakura goes back to foddertier
> - *Hashi* awakens Rinnegan



fixed for you. 

Unfortunately, I think there will be Kakashi and the crybaby again.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 4, 2013)

I predict no Kakashi/Obito for 10 chapters.


----------



## Octavian (Jun 4, 2013)

minato reveals himself as the rikudo sennin and hashirama then reveals himself as mansali


----------



## Ichiurto (Jun 4, 2013)

Jad said:


> I'm at my limit, I need to see some Team Gai action, they've been literally stepped on like bastard children. Ever since Gai threw that Hirudora at Madara, that was it. His been in the background picking his nose. Seriously, Team 8 is horrible (Kiba irritates the shit out of me, Hinata has had her shining moments, Shino is something I'd like to see I guess), Team 10....don't even get me started, Team 7........just piss off. Team Gai, who are they?
> 
> Kishi, what is going through your head right now? Do you have one hand on your dick and the other on your pencil. "Sasuke sasuke sasuke~! NARUUUUUUUUUUTO!!!!!!!...oh baby Sakura.........Get in there Team 10....oh yeah....this is good - my manga is...PERFECTION!"
> 
> Anyways, I know I already made a prediction, but I have a feeling Team 10's chapter is today, something useless. It's a Kishi move to pull.



Side-characters has never been Kishimoto's strength. Actually, it's been a horrible, horrible weakness. He spends no time on side-characters at all.

And character development has been atrocious from him, as well. Sasuke being the latest example.

This isn't Oda and One Piece we are talking about. Or even Kubo and Bleach.

He's just not a good author. Just sit back and enjoy the (in my opinion, bland) battles to finish off the Manga.


----------



## Rai (Jun 4, 2013)

- Team 7 vs Juubi's clones


----------



## Slayer (Jun 4, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> - Minato awakens Rinnegan





TorJaN said:


> > *- Hashi* awakens Rinnegan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The rage in either case would be hilarious. 

I predict we see some snap shots of the alliance fighting the Juubi; then at the end of the chapter we go to Obito and Kakashi.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Jun 4, 2013)

I want to see Minato's reaction to Obito being the masked man behind the Kyuubi attack. Sakura's powerup doesn't surpass Tsunade. I hope she has more (and something unique for once) to offer. I think it's time to show the state of the kages.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 4, 2013)

predict another team 7 boring chapter.

want the brutal fight of all Hokages already.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> fixed for you.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think there will be Kakashi and the crybaby again.



As lo g as kakashi kicks obito's ass, I don't care


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Jun 4, 2013)

Jad said:


> I'm at my limit, I need to see some Team Gai action, they've been literally stepped on like bastard children. Ever since Gai threw that Hirudora at Madara, that was it. His been in the background picking his nose. Seriously, Team 8 is horrible (Kiba irritates the shit out of me, Hinata has had her shining moments, Shino is something I'd like to see I guess), Team 10....don't even get me started, Team 7........just piss off. Team Gai, who are they?
> 
> Kishi, what is going through your head right now? Do you have one hand on your dick and the other on your pencil. "Sasuke sasuke sasuke~! NARUUUUUUUUUUTO!!!!!!!...oh baby Sakura.........Get in there Team 10....oh yeah....this is good - my manga is...PERFECTION!"
> 
> Anyways, I know I already made a prediction, but I have a feeling Team 10's chapter is today, something useless. It's a Kishi move to pull.



We actually saw Kyuubi-cloaked Gai giving an impulse to Lee, and him tearing apart Madara with only something similar to the Konoha Senpuu, that's fairly good, but I admit we need a combination of Kyuubi chakra+opened gates smashing the hell out of Juubi. Sennin Sakura would just look like a little puppy, and Lee plus Gai would give a very hard time to whoever comfronts them just to give Minato time enough to give his son the other half of the Kyuubi chakra.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 4, 2013)

Harbour said:


> predict another team 7 boring chapter.
> 
> want the brutal fight of all Hokages already.




Team 7 are the main protagonists, I doubt the Hokages are allowed to outshine them. If you question it being possible, look at what Kishi is doing to Madara atm. The Hokages may get some nice feats (it's not guaranteed), but I doubt it'll be that "brutal".


----------



## Elsa (Jun 4, 2013)

My prediction:

Naruto comes up with a plan. He makes a lot of shadow clones to attack Juubi's fodder clones. All of them are destroyed. While that was happening, Naruto uses the distraction to throw Sasuke a huge shuriken. Sasuke uses the Shadow Shuriken jutsu and throws the shuriken at the real Juubi. Juubi catches the shuriken, but overlooks the second one in the shadow of the first. He realizes this and dodges it at the last second without moving his hand. The second shuriken turns out to be Naruto's shadow clone and transforms back into the shadow clone form and throws FRS at Juubi. For some reason, it frees Kakashi from Kamui's dimension (), and he faces off juubi, starting to teleport him.../End of the chapter


----------



## The Inevitable Llama (Jun 4, 2013)

Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura do some ultimately irrelevant shit.

Meanwhile Kakashi does some other shit.

The 4 Hokages may too do some shit.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 4, 2013)

Please Kishi no Obito this week. 

I want a good chapter for my birthday.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 4, 2013)

I want Sasuke to bust out perfect susanoo.  The awesomeness will know no bounds. :amazed


----------



## Sete (Jun 4, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Please Kishi no Obito this week.
> 
> I want a good chapter for my birthday.


its only good if obito is present. deal with it.


MOZINOR said:


> My prediction:
> 
> Naruto comes up with a plan. He makes a lot of shadow clones to attack Juubi's fodder clones. All of them are destroyed. While that was happening, Naruto uses the distraction to throw Sasuke a huge shuriken. Sasuke uses the Shadow Shuriken jutsu and throws the shuriken at the real Juubi. Juubi catches the shuriken, but overlooks the second one in the shadow of the first. He realizes this and dodges it at the last second without moving his hand. The second shuriken turns out to be Naruto's shadow clone and transforms back into the shadow clone form and throws FRS at Juubi. For some reason, it frees Kakashi from Kamui's dimension (), and he faces off juubi, starting to teleport him.../End of the chapter


 jubii final form is zabuza.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 4, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Please Kishi no Obito this week.
> 
> I want a good chapter for my birthday.



Last two were especially good


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2013)

lol Rosi trollin.

Yeah I'm hoping that Obito stays out of the picture as well.


----------



## zuul (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel for Obito. It's not his fault if he inherited the Uchiha's uber-sensibility and predisposition to butthurt along with the sharingan.


----------



## kzk (Jun 4, 2013)

Sete said:


> jubii final form is zabuza.



THE MANGA IS SAVED


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 4, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Last two were especially good



The two before them were awesome.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 4, 2013)

kzk said:


> THE MANGA IS SAVED



The 1st ennemy's always the final one!


----------



## Euraj (Jun 4, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Please Kishi no Obito this week.
> 
> I want a good chapter for my birthday.


Kakashi gets stomped by Obito on yo muh'fukin birthday


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 4, 2013)

Euraj said:


> Kakashi gets stomped by Obito on yo muh'fukin birthday



Then Obito gets a Rasengan from Minato.


----------



## rac585 (Jun 4, 2013)

Addy said:


> Lol, we already got the team work moment last chapter



na. all we got is sasuke hinting at still thinking naruto in his way.


----------



## Recal (Jun 4, 2013)

I would like to know where the hell Oro is, but I don't think that's going to happen.

A mixture of team seven and the hokages vs. Madara and Juubi on one hand, and switching to obito/kakashi would be the safest bet.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 4, 2013)

Recal said:


> I would like to know where the hell Oro is, but I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> A mixture of team seven and the hokages vs. Madara and Juubi on one hand, and switching to obito/kakashi would be the safest bet.



Oro's waiting to force the hokages to make him juubi's jinchuriki


----------



## Recal (Jun 4, 2013)

MOZINOR said:


> Oro's waiting to force the hokages to make him juubi's jinchuriki



I like the way you think.


----------



## rac585 (Jun 4, 2013)

MOZINOR said:


> Oro's waiting to force the hokages to make him juubi's jinchuriki



they do have a lot of sealing power don't they?


----------



## RockSauron (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Sasuke will try to become Juubi jinchuriki, and then use the Moon Eye Plan himself, only to create a world where the Uchiha are all alive! 

Or probably not, but it's just some random idea.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 4, 2013)

Predict another Sakura-focused chapter.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Predict another Sakura-focused chapter.



this time, she fights the germs between the juubi's teeth


----------



## Amanda (Jun 4, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Please Kishi no Obito this week.
> 
> I want a good chapter for my birthday.




Kishi has heard your prayers. Unfortunately for you, after part 1 Kishi was promoted to the pantheon of fiction, and is now an evil god who gains strength from the pain and tears of his fans. Hence part 2.

Therefore 633 will be an all-Obito chapter concentrating on his memories of Rin.




To be honest I don't expect to see the Kamui boys for a few chapters at least.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2013)

i will repeat this again. if kishi does switch to orochimaru and not obito/hashirama vs madara/juubi vs team 7 then we WILL see orochimaru digging hidan from the ground


----------



## Amanda (Jun 4, 2013)

What makes you so sure? My impression is Kishi dislikes poor Hidan (because he's his straw man), and if he was to be dug up I'd be worried for his treatment.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Jun 4, 2013)

I want to see Tsunade but I really hope Orochimaru isn't with her. I do want to see what's taking him so long to arrive on the Battlefield but I really don't want him helping Tsunade since I want her to have the feat of healing the Kages and putting her body together for herself.


----------



## Ben B (Jun 4, 2013)

Chapter will likely be mainly fighting with little plot progression.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> What makes you so sure? My impression is Kishi dislikes poor Hidan (because he's his straw man), *and if he was to be dug up I'd be worried for his treatment*.



good point 

i expect getting a blood sample or a chakra sample from juubi and hidan stabbing himself which defeats or significantly hinders the juubi


----------



## Euraj (Jun 4, 2013)

Addy said:


> good point
> 
> i expect getting a blood sample or a chakra sample from juubi and hidan stabbing himself which defeats or significantly hinders the juubi


But Jashin is the Juubi, so why would he do that?


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> I want to see Tsunade but I really hope Orochimaru isn't with her. I do want to see what's taking him so long to arrive on the Battlefield but I really don't want him helping Tsunade since I want her to have the feat of healing the Kages and putting her body together for herself.



i also don't want to see orochimaru helping tsunade unless he is flirting with her or threatening her.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 4, 2013)

Recal said:


> I like the way you think.





Rac said:


> they do have a lot of sealing power don't they?



Oro never did stuff for free. Believe it! 

Sasuke and Kages are retarded, especially Sarutobi. 

Oro's already licking his lips with its snake's tong!


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 4, 2013)

i predict after naruto and sasuke were impressed by sakura, and sakura already has been impressed by naruto so far. Its time for sasuke to something that makes the alliance eyebrows raise which will peak interest in madara.

rest of chapter will focus on oro and his new two minions


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 4, 2013)

Addy said:


> i also don't want to see orochimaru helping tsunade unless he is flirting with her or threatening her.



Threatening her for what ? He got his arms back !


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Jun 4, 2013)

Madara one panels Minato 
Tobirama finally decides to step in and shows him whos boss


----------



## Rosi (Jun 4, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> The two before them were awesome.



Well, they kinda were  At least in comparison.


Complete_Ownage said:


> *Madara one panels Minato *
> Tobirama finally decides to step in and shows him whos boss



Not happening in this manga


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2013)

Complete_Ownage said:


> Madara one panels Minato
> Tobirama finally decides to step in and shows him whos boss



There a better chance for tobirama to get one paneled by madara then minato in this manga.



I think the focus will be on obito and kakashi for a bit that has to be concluded I expected obito to win and take his eye back and get a kamui powered susano or something


----------



## gaiver (Jun 4, 2013)

a kamui powered susanoo is what this fight needs!

tho i am expecting sasuke to show something good


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2013)

hoping for Juubis final transformation at the end of the chapter after some joint team 7 attacks that "almost" succeed.


----------



## Octavian (Jun 4, 2013)

Hinata becomes final villain.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 4, 2013)

I predict a return to Kamui this week.

Things have been moving so quickly lately that I reckon Kishi will slow it down again with Rin. 

[sp=Off topic]Also Kakashi will be singing his song to Obito.











"I Can't Stop Your Heart!!!"

(And yes that is Kakashi singing. His Engrish is amazing.)[/sp]


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 4, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Well, they kinda were  At least in comparison.
> 
> 
> Not happening in this manga



I'd rather have what we got the past two weeks than Obito 'debating'.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jun 4, 2013)

I predict Obito being convinced by Kakashi's words, but ultimately following up with his dreams/original plans.


----------



## Klue (Jun 4, 2013)

Kakashi kills Obito with Rinnegan.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2013)

That would be funny.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin (Jun 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama becomes the Juubi Jinn.
> 
> Not making a crack prediction, either. This is actually possible.



That should put an end to the 'Sarutobi is the strongest Hokage' bullshit for sure. 

Seriously though, how the hell can Obito and Madara be expected to put up a fight against the Edo Hokages anyway, once Hashirama becomes the Juubi Jinchuriki? The only way I can see this happening in the manga, is if the Juubi somehow manages to take over Hashirama's body, and turn him into the actual final antagonist of this arc - but have him cooperate with the Uchihas, who share his (actually Juubi's) dreams of changing the world.

Or Juubi-Hashirama can be the final antagonist, even without Obito and Madara being on his side, and with them being on their own third side, scrambling for safety from both the Alliance and the Juubi-Hashirama who are deadlocked in a climactic battle, and constantly trying to bring Juubi Hashirama to their side, through Mokuton and eye hax - but to no avail - while also fending off soldiers from the Allied Shinobi Forces at the same time.

And that too, while Obito and Madara are trying to one-up the other and take the Juubi for himself.

Come to think of it, that would be an extremely cool and equally unexpected twist to the story.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 4, 2013)

Three possible scenarios.

Team 7 alone or Team 7 + Rookies.

Kakashi + Obito. Since this has been a Team 7 centred volume, it makes sense to include the fourth member of the team as well.

Gokages, since Tsunade was mentioned last week.

I'll come back in 7 hours.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 4, 2013)

The fight against the Juubi clones continues, one of them starts to throw some kind of acid or toxic gas and to counter it, Sakura opens her Hyakugou seal and it allows her to quickly heal against it.

Madara effortsly gets rid of the Hashirama clone and wonders what could be taking Obito so long in coming back from his dimension.

Some of the Juubi clones manage to make it out of the barrier and go to attack the Hokages, but they defend themselves well while also showing new stuff.

By the end of the chapter the Juubi success in getting off those Mokuton gate seals from it and starts to do another Bijuudama, at seeing how the Bijuu prepares the jutsu again, Naruto attempts one last time in doing the jutsu in KCM.



Klue said:


> Kakashi kills Obito with *Konohagakure Hiden Secret Taijutsu Technique: One Thousand Years of Death*.



Fixed.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 4, 2013)

That ''We are doomed'' shinobi sneaks Madara and seals him away. Seriously though, someone with the Muu's ability would be grant right now.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jun 4, 2013)

Why hasn't Juubi displayed any soul absorption attacks yet? I don't think anyone could resist them, unlike Bijuu Dama.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 4, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Three possible scenarios.
> 
> Team 7 alone or Team 7 + Rookies.
> 
> ...


Anything with Sasuke for me


----------



## BroKage (Jun 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> That ''We are doomed'' shinobi sneaks Madara and seals him away. Seriously though, someone with the Muu's ability would be grant right now.


If Muu himself was around he could've just Jinton'd the Juubi.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2013)

In before shirtless Uchiha action.

I really have no idea what's going to be in this chapter. Just hope it's no fanservice.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 4, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> In before shirtless Uchiha action.
> 
> I really have no idea what's going to be in this chapter. Just hope it's no fanservice.



Madara shows Hashirama his faceboob?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 4, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> In before shirtless Uchiha action.
> 
> I really have no idea what's going to be in this chapter. Just hope it's no fanservice.


i miss Sauce's chest


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara shows Hashirama his faceboob?



For all you know Hashi may have Madara's face on his chest too...


----------



## ch1p (Jun 4, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i miss Sauce's chest



Personally, I don't think we'll like what we're going to see, when it will be eventually be revealed (possibly Sakura healing him or something). I still think Jugo's flesh across his chest is gonna be relevant in some way, and we need some visual hint it's doing something, so.


----------



## Burke (Jun 4, 2013)

Madara says its hopeless
Naruto says its not hopeless cause he has friends now
17 pages of reaction panels


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara shows Hashirama his faceboob?





Jeαnne said:


> i miss Sauce's chest



Oh I meant Sauce.

Madara never going to get that serious now .


----------



## Talis (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope we'll see Yamato and Kabuto.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 4, 2013)

The Juubi bitch slaps Madara and he loses his head and asks for Hashirama to help him find it until he grows a new one.

Hashirama: "You attacked the village, you stole my DNA and created a copy of me. And lastly but specially not least in the slightiest, you chopped my granddaugther in two. So...nope!"


----------



## Abz (Jun 4, 2013)

Talis said:


> Hope we'll see *Yamato* and Kabuto.



ya know we haven't seen him like in about 200 chapters..... 

I wonder what he's thinking about right now....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 4, 2013)

It crossed my mind that the key to defeating the Juubi may actually be the statue Yamato is currently stuck in. After all, that was growing out of where the Gedo Mezo sat, and the Gedo Mezo was the shell of the Juubi...

Unless the Juubi is fodderized, I expect a return to that in the near future.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 4, 2013)

holy shit i forgot about Yamato

also Minato > Itachi


----------



## Abz (Jun 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It crossed my mind that the key to defeating the Juubi may actually be the statue Yamato is currently stuck in. After all, that was growing out of where the Gedo Mezo sat, and the Gedo Mezo was the shell of the Juubi...
> 
> Unless the Juubi is fodderized, I expect a return to that in the near future.





You might actually be on to something there pika!

it would be a pretty decent way to 're-introduce' Yamato into the story-line again...

I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up causing some stifling to the juubi's movements somehow....or even disorientation....


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 4, 2013)

Juubi transforms.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 4, 2013)

TIME FOR YAMATORAMA


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 4, 2013)

I predict more Team 7 teamwork. If Kishi changes the scenario, I'm keeping my prediction from last week: Oro, Suigetsu and Karin helping the Gokage.


----------



## Nic (Jun 4, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> I predict more Team 7 teamwork. If Kishi changes the scenario, I'm keeping my prediction from last week: Oro, Suigetsu and Karin helping the Gokage.



yeah seems like the most obvious scenario.  I think her time to have her death scene is near at this point.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 4, 2013)

@ Naymles - I don't know how much of a part Yamato will actually play, especially with the real Hashirama back...Though I'd like to see them interact. 

The statue really needs to be addressed though. And someone needs to save that poor guy. The Juubi connection is the perfect chance.



Nic said:


> yeah seems like the most obvious scenario.  I think her time to have her death scene is near at this point.



It is looooong overdue.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It crossed my mind that the key to defeating the Juubi may actually be the statue Yamato is currently stuck in. After all, that was growing out of where the Gedo Mezo sat, and the Gedo Mezo was the shell of the Juubi...
> 
> Unless the Juubi is fodderized, I expect a return to that in the near future.



Wasn't he used to power up the Zetsu fodders?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 4, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Wasn't he used to power up the Zetsu fodders?



I thought they just stuck him there for convenience and he had that effect as a bonus, but it's irrelevant either way.

I think that cave needs to be returned to by someone, and not just a rescue team after the war.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 4, 2013)

Kishi probably forgot about Yamato


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 4, 2013)

we need exposure of techs from the rookies before juubi evolves and becomes juubi-man


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 4, 2013)

Nic said:


> yeah seems like the most obvious scenario.  I think her time to have her death scene is near at this point.


If Tsunade dies, I can imagine Oro bringing her back along Jiraiya using Edo Tensei


----------



## rac585 (Jun 4, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> If Tsunade dies, I can imagine Oro bringing her back along Jiraiya using Edo Tensei



yep. i've been hoping for this for a long time now. though it seems kind of pointless with the current matchups already taking place.

maybe if oro turned on them and we could see team 7 vs the sannin. :3


----------



## KevKev (Jun 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I thought they just stuck him there for convenience and he had that effect as a bonus, but it's irrelevant either way.
> 
> I think that cave needs to be returned to by someone, and not just a rescue team after the war.



Most likely Orochimaru. He did experiment on Yama.


----------



## Near67 (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't see Orochimaru bringingJiraya and Tsunade (if she dies) back. I mean, there are way stronger people on the battlefield right now. What could they possibly do?! Leave everything to the 4 hokages (mainly to hashi :3)


----------



## KyubiiMode (Jun 4, 2013)

7 page for Team 7 
2 page for obikashi's chat
1 page for madara's opinion
7 page for jubii transform and show up 

trust me...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 4, 2013)

Dark Uchiha said:


> we need exposure of techs from the rookies before juubi evolves and becomes juubi-man



We really don't. They never have anything new to show anyway. We always get Team 10 spotlights and they just do the exact same things they've been doing since the beginning of the series. Tenten and Lee have also shown nothing new despite getting panel time. Kiba and Shino probably won't be any different.

If we get any rookie techs now, they will probably get a panel each of fighting and then just cheer Team 7 on.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 4, 2013)

Didn't Kiba supposedly learn a new move over the time skip, that Kishi has yet to show?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 4, 2013)

we will know what happened with Mei Terumi, Gaara and co.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2013)

Personally, this whole "Team Seven" reunion is going to get ugly pretty quickly. I think even Nardo and Sauce themselves will be overwhelmed.


----------



## pararemix (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope this chapter (and the next few chapters) are all Kakashi/Obito. Kishi needs to wrap up their story before we all completely stop caring about it. It already feels like a 'side arc', but I guess Kishi wrote himself into a corner when he removed Tobi from FV status.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2013)

Wonder if obito vs kakashi can carry on an entire chapter without getting boring or repetitive.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 4, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Personally, this whole "Team Seven" reunion is going to get ugly pretty quickly. I think even Nardo and Sauce themselves will be overwhelmed.


Too soon however Minato still needs to give his gift to Naruto and perhaps Sasuke is going to receive something too Rinnegan? so they will be overwhelmed at some point.


----------



## rac585 (Jun 5, 2013)

Addy said:


> Wonder if obito vs kakashi can carry on an entire chapter without getting boring or repetitive.



only if they do nothing but talk. which is extremely likely.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 5, 2013)

As much as I'd love to see Kakashi again, all Obito is doing is talking, so no thanks on that.

It'd be nice to see this Team 7 thing go downhill, but we'll see.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 5, 2013)

Actually, can something bad happen for once? 

R.I.P Neji. But it didn't feel like it was a "Oh shit they're screwed lol" moment. That's what I want.


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2013)

Rac said:


> only if they do nothing but talk. which is extremely likely.



I am not interested in them fighting at this point.  I just want obito to be tnjd and end this shit.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 5, 2013)

The only thing that will save this manga is Infinite Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 5, 2013)

This manga is awesome, you people bitch too much.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Actually, can something bad happen for once?
> 
> R.I.P Neji. But it didn't feel like it was a "Oh shit they're screwed lol" moment. That's what I want.



I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a turn against the Alliance within the next three chapters. We might see some Kakashi/Obito stuff first though.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

Obito needs to man the fuck up and kill Kakashi already. Madara and Juubi need to start doing something too, kill few Rookies, Sakura, nuke the alliance... There's way too many heroes alive and way too few villains.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 5, 2013)

this war is missing some "attack on titan/ Gantz" level of dread. i think thats what up


----------



## Moeka (Jun 5, 2013)

Hope we see orochimaru smirking or something~


----------



## Lurko (Jun 5, 2013)

I predict some nice sauce feats.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 5, 2013)

Can we get to Minato soloing madara already?


----------



## Magician (Jun 5, 2013)

Love this gag manga, hopefully next chapter is as hilarious as the previous two.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 5, 2013)

Every hero the Narutoverse has known and respected is here.

Someone needs to become the fucking Juubi's Jin immediately. I want Madara to rape, Im at that point where I want to see Madara standing above a bloodied Naruto dragging his lifeless body across the battlefield.

What the fuck is this. This isn't Naruto's ELEMENT. This isnt the environment the heart of Naruto comes through and leaves me like,"Fuck yeah. My boy DID IT."

He's got Pops, 3 hokages, Sasuke, an alliance, I'm like WTF could go wrong. I want to be WORRIED again. Like Naruto & Bee vs the 6 Jins.

Why the fuck can't hope ever FULLY be gone for couple chapters. Hope is gone for two pages MAX then poof, some motherfucking bitch has to come and relieve all the tension. 

HOWEVER...
Juubi's final form is coming. Then I know in my HEART that the alliance will have to kneel. Juubi's attacks are on a continental scale (giving Rikudo the power to make the moon and shit), its been nowhere close to that yet.

I'm just pissed with all the smiling thats going on. Like What the Honest FUCK. No one was fucking smiling when Pain was around having Konoha sucking his dick son!

And Madara you little bitch. Look...the Swag shit was cool, now its time to be a villain, to be evil, to make people wanna piss their skin and shit. Cut off this damn pose fest. Every week this dude is in some fucking pose. Get in there, get in the middle of the damn alliance, fight them, rip couple souls, Meteor this bitch and lets get this manga back on track.

Sasuke fuck you for bring the Hokages back.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 5, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Every hero the Narutoverse has known and respected is here.
> 
> Someone needs to become the fucking Juubi's Jin immediately. I want Madara to rape, Im at that point where I want to see Madara standing above a bloodied Naruto dragging his lifeless body across the battlefield.
> 
> ...


Why would he? No one there can even excite him, and he saw BM Nardo in action. He doesn't feel like he needs to do anything.


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Why would he? No one there can even excite him, and he saw BM Nardo in action. He doesn't feel like he needs to do anything.



I think he means that Madara has to act like a villain and a dangerous one ,fighting ,killing making his presence felt like how Pain was in the pain-konoha arc.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 5, 2013)

vered said:


> I think he means that Madara has to act like a villain and a dangerous one ,fighting ,killing making his presence felt like how Pain was in the pain-konoha arc.



I get that but he doesn't have to do that, the Juubi is kicking their ass and he could end it in an instant if he wanted. And he is not the type to do so.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> I get that but he doesn't have to do that, the Juubi is kicking their ass and he could end it in an instant if he wanted. And he is not the type to do so.



Juubi is kicking noone's ass and neither is Madara. 

The only thing that Madara has done since the Kage match is basically just stand there hands crossed, complaining like a little bitch. Do something or shut the fuck up, Madara. At first his complaining was amusing but now that it's about 110% of his lines it's just fucking annoying beyond belief.

And unfortunately Juubi is getting fodderized by everyone.

The only hope for this manga is for Juubi's final form to be intelligent, fucking crazy, powerful and actually good villain for once. It needs to show why it took fucking Rikudou Sennin himself to take it down.


----------



## santanico (Jun 5, 2013)

I predict, more nardo feeling left out of sassak dynamic


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2013)

or just the team seven dynamic .

Well, we're almost 100 strong now. Hopefully something comes in a lil early.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jun 5, 2013)

Juubi unleashes some earth shattering attack that doesn't even inconvenience the alliance...


----------



## Harbour (Jun 5, 2013)

I really hope that Juubi complete his formation and break the barrier, make Hokage's hands free. And then the true action starts.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

I was so hyped when Juubi used Tenpenchii, I thought that shit was finally going to hit the fan, Juubi kills 80% of the alliance!! And then Naruto protect every goddamn fodder who ever lived and on top of that the fucking Hokages arrive to fodderize Juubi even more.

Goddamnit Kishi.

Juubi needs to evolve to it's final form, fodderize everyone and then Naruto & Sasuke vs Juubi, the Hokages can take care of Mads.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 5, 2013)

madara took out 5 kages while trolling, man probably couldve wiped out the whole alliance before the 4 hokages came.. but then he wouldve been lonely


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 5, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> This manga is awesome, *you people bitch too much*.


that because they want the story going their way rather that what the creator want.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> that because they want the story going their way rather that what the creator want.



That's pretty understandable, since Kishi is horrible writer.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 5, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Juubi unleashes some earth shattering attack that doesn't even inconvenience the alliance...



I was really hoping the Tenpenchii would kill some people too like what JuubiSage said, Naruto in the nick of time protected everyone....


----------



## Jad (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Kishi along the way forgot his audience grew up......................Everything is just sunshine and rainbow.


----------



## zuul (Jun 5, 2013)

Personnally I'm OK with sunshine and rainbows, I'm quite fed up with grimdark. It what makes shounen so charming to read.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 5, 2013)

It's hard to like a story where the moment anything bad happens some ninja god flies in and stops it, there has to be some suspense or why even bother calling this a battle.

Like Hashirama casually holding down the Juubi like it's nothing, I mean come on, Kishi pretty much went back on Naruto and Sasuke passing these guys.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 5, 2013)

Naruto 633「United power of all Shinobi being way to win」

结束を固める第七班!!

ページ１
ナルト、サスケ、そしてサクラたちは一旦后ろに退いている。
サクラのパンチのあまりの威力に风が巻き起こり、髪が揺れていた。

サクラ　「どれだけあたしが成长したか见せてあげる!!」

そう言いながら、昔のサスケとナルトの姿を思い返すサクラ。

ナルト　「おれも见せてやるってばよ!!」

サスケ　「へっ…」

まだ生き残っている十尾の分身体を叩くため、三人が动く。

九尾モードになったナルトが先に飞び出していく。
雷遁に覆われたサスケが続き、さらにサクラが追いかける。
サクラの额の纹様はさっきよりも大きく、全身に拡がっていた。（纲手みたいな？）


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 5, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Personally, I don't think we'll like what we're going to see, when it will be eventually be revealed (possibly Sakura healing him or something). I still think Jugo's flesh across his chest is gonna be relevant in some way, and we need some visual hint it's doing something, so.



Yeah, it just couldn't be just to save his life back then. He basically has a part of Juugo's power, which means a trace of the Curse Seal in him. 



Tifa Lockhart said:


> The Juubi bitch slaps Madara and he loses his head and asks for Hashirama to help him find it until he grows a new one.
> 
> Hashirama: "You attacked the village, you stole my DNA and created a copy of me. And lastly but specially not least in the slightiest, you chopped my granddaugther in two. So...nope!"







PikaCheeka said:


> It crossed my mind that the key to defeating the Juubi may actually be the statue Yamato is currently stuck in. After all, that was growing out of where the Gedo Mezo sat, and the Gedo Mezo was the shell of the Juubi...
> 
> Unless the Juubi is fodderized, I expect a return to that in the near future.



I was thinking that since it still hasn't reached its final form (and is incomplete by lacking the two remaining Bijuus) it could probably be contained inside the Bijuu chamber in the Kumo turtle island. But it would have to be quickly brought there. Maybe if Minato tagged it.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 5, 2013)

Raiton-armor Sasuke, give me two, fuck.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Naruto 633「United power of all Shinobi being way to win」
> 
> 结束を固める第七班!!
> 
> ...



I hope that's fake because all I need to do is read the title and know it sucks.

Edit: Team 7 triple-team the Juubi with Kyuubi shroud, raiton shield, and magical girl flower petals.

Please be fake. Ohana usually posts full scripts and T no scripts at all, so this one is suspect at least.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

If you ask me reviving the Hokages was insanely bad move from Kishi. They just destroyed the last very small bits of suspense.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck that, the hokages are legit.


----------



## Octavian (Jun 5, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> If you ask me reviving the Hokages was insanely bad move from Kishi. They just destroyed the last very small bits of suspense.



SM hashirama and KCM minato just stack the alliance too much


----------



## Marsala (Jun 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Edit: Team 7 triple-team the Juubi with Kyuubi shroud, raiton shield, and magical girl flower petals.



Since when did Sakura learn Raiton shield?!


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope that's fake because all I need to do is read the title and know it sucks.
> 
> Edit: Team 7 triple-team the Juubi with Kyuubi shroud, raiton shield, and magical girl flower petals.
> 
> Please be fake. Ohana usually posts full scripts and T no scripts at all, so this one is suspect at least.



This is Kishi, who knows?

It is suspect, but posted anyway. it's about as plausible as implausible 

At least will spark up some conversation


----------



## ch1p (Jun 5, 2013)

zuul said:


> Personnally I'm OK with sunshine and rainbows, I'm quite fed up with grimdark. It what makes shounen so charming to read.



I have to agree with this. 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Yeah, it just couldn't be just to save his life back then. He basically has a part of Juugo's power, which means a trace of the Curse Seal in him.



Gonna tie with the Orochimaru thingie. 



cosmovsgoku said:


> Naruto 633「United power of all Shinobi being way to win」
> 
> 结束を固める第七班!!
> 
> ...



If it's raiton armour with no training I'm going to die laughing at the crying over omg powers pulled out of the arse from last week as if that's not what Kishi does to every character but Naruto.

Sasuke saying heh again, so fake.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 5, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Since when did Sakura learn Raiton shield?!


Since the time Sasuke became magical flower petal dude


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope that's fake because all I need to do is read the title and know it sucks.
> 
> Edit: Team 7 triple-team the Juubi with Kyuubi shroud, raiton shield, and magical girl flower petals.
> 
> Please be fake. Ohana usually posts full scripts and T no scripts at all, so this one is suspect at least.



Yeah, sounds very fake. Kyubi shroud is plausible, the other stuff seems highly unlikely.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 5, 2013)

adee said:


> Since the time Sasuke became magical flower petal dude



You mean he wasn't already?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 5, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Gonna tie with the Orochimaru thingie.



I actually was thinking it could possibly tie in some way to Obito's "Begin" order to (Black) Zetsu in Iron Country right before Sasuke went into that berserk and hatred mode. It just couldn't be "sell out his location to the Kages in the meeting".

But with Orochimaru you never know.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 5, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Juubi is kicking noone's ass and neither is Madara.
> 
> The only thing that Madara has done since the Kage match is basically just stand there hands crossed, *complaining like a little bitch*. Do something or shut the fuck up, Madara. At first his complaining was amusing but now that it's about 110% of his lines it's just fucking annoying beyond belief.



...

Are we reading the same manga? How often is Madara complaining in all this? You must have him confused with Obito or something, because the most I recall him complaning about was that Hashirama was to busy to fight him, and that was all of a page and a half total since it happened.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 5, 2013)

Well Naruto and Sasuke aren't gonna beat the Juubi and Madara by themselves.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 5, 2013)

Sakura may not have her magical cherry petals, but instead it's a full body seal, much like byakugou.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

HachibiWaka said:


> ...
> 
> Are we reading the same manga? How often is Madara complaining in all this? You must have him confused with Obito or something.



Yeah how about go back and actually read his comments...

_"You're no fun", "Hashi is so much better than you all combined", "this isn't amusing me enough", "Hashiramaaa come back I want to suck your diiick", "unsightly...", "I don't wanna fight a clone"_

Mads, stop crying and DO something like you did with the Kages. Goddamnit. Kill some named guys or something. Even Obito managed to kill Neji and he's bound to be TnJ'd anyway. Madara just whines and stands back, waiting for Hashi to come make love to him.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 5, 2013)

Guy you serious?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 5, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Yeah how about go back and actually read his comments...
> 
> _"You're no fun", "Hashi is so much better than you all combined", "this isn't amusing me enough", "Hashiramaaa come back I want to suck your diiick", "unsightly...", "I don't wanna fight a clone"_
> 
> Mads, stop crying and DO something like you did with the Kages. Goddamnit.



Alot of that he said with his usual snarky attitude. Bar the stuff he said to Hashi himself most of that is just to irritate his opponents. You also said he was bitching about it, which none of that (again, baring what he said to Hashi himself) qualifies as.

Besides, it's probably better he lets the Juubi fight them as opposed to fighting them himself. Once there gone the juubi would likely turn it's attention to mads who is biding time for Obito to revive him with a living body (since he cant become it's jin without it.)


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

HachibiWaka said:


> Alot of that he said with his usual snarky attitude. Bar the stuff he said to Hashi himself most of that is just to irritate his opponents. You also said he was bitching about it, which none of that (again, baring what he said to Hashi himself) qualifies as.
> 
> Besides, it's probably better he lets the Juubi fight them as opposed to fighting them himself. Once there gone the juubi would likely turn it's attention to mads who is biding time for Obito to revive him with a living body (since he cant become it's jin without it.)



The point is just that he is getting really boring. He says the exact same stuff all the time and does absolutely nothing. He's doing absolutely nothing to stop the good guys from fodderizing Juubi, it's like he doesn't even care about his masterplan anymore. He just needs to DO something, anything other than just sit back.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 5, 2013)

when the spoilers?  i predict lame rookie action and some kakashi obito


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 5, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> The point is just that he is getting really boring. He says the exact same stuff all the time and does absolutely nothing. He's doing absolutely nothing to stop the good guys from fodderizing Juubi, it's like he doesn't even care about his masterplan anymore. He just needs to DO something, anything other than just sit back.



What exactly have they shown that would suggest they are capable of stopping his master plan? Yeah, they have the Juubi temporarily restrained, now what? It's not like they can do anything to stop it from transforming again. The one guy who actually posed a threat to it is currently in another dimension fighting an associate.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 5, 2013)

I pray the spoilers i saw earlier on this page are not the truth i mean my freaking goodness that title. "United shinobi power being way to way" just sounds like terror. Sasuke having the raiton shroud sounds fan-fic level.


----------



## Pein (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope we get an update on the kage's or for Yamato get freed, all this epic shit going down and he's just stuck in some wood.



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I pray the spoilers i saw earlier on this page are not the truth i mean my freaking goodness that title. "United shinobi power being way to way" just sounds like terror. Sasuke having the raiton shroud sounds fan-fic level.


what would be the point? I mean he has susanoo already an arguably better defense and he has enton which basically make raw speed a non factor for him. It would make a pointless power up and a waste of chakra when he can just use ms techniques instead.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

HachibiWaka said:


> What exactly have they shown that would suggest they are capable of stopping his master plan? Yeah, they have the Juubi temporarily restrained, now what? It's not like they can do anything to stop it from transforming again. The one guy who actually posed a threat to it is currently in another dimension fighting an associate.



If he thinks that they can't do shit to Juubi now that it's completely restrained then he is the biggest idiot in the manga. There's the four Hokages, two perfect Jinchurikies, Uchiha with EMS...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 5, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> If he thinks that they can't do shit to Juubi now that it's completely restrained then he is the biggest idiot in the manga. There's the four Hokages, two perfect Jinchurikies, Uchiha with EMS...


What exactly are they going to do with it?
None of them consider themselves equal to Rikudo Sennin, nor are they living, so they can't seal it away within themselves.
Killing it, which would be a sizeable feat, would only be a temporary set back for the immortal Madara, since death isn't permanent for the beast.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> If he thinks that they can't do shit to Juubi now that it's completely restrained then he is the biggest idiot in the manga. There's the four Hokages, two perfect Jinchurikies, Uchiha with EMS...



To be fair, if the Juubi can't contend with all of that, it's pretty pathetic.

The Juubi needs to step it up.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah with the juubi releasing clone fodder beings in a attempt to protect itself shows it is in a pretty sad position.   

No matter how much bigger they get they are ass to the shinobi all stars out there. They are probably just gonna serve for the rookie 9 to show off if they keep coming out.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> What exactly are the going to do with it?
> None of them consider themselves equal to Rikudo Sennin, nor are they living, so they can't seal it away within themselves.
> Killing it, which would be a sizeable feat, would only be a temporary set back for the immortal Madara, since death isn't permanent for it.



Well they have few options...
Keep Juubi restrained, focus all power on Madara, he'd be fucked beyond belief and sealed quickly.

Or just do some sort of combined attack... Perfect Susano, Amaterasu, megasized Bijudamas from Naruto and Bee, Mokuton, all kinds of crazy shit. Sure to do at least something to Juubi.



PikaCheeka said:


> To be fair, if the Juubi can't contend with all of that, it's pretty pathetic.
> 
> The Juubi needs to step it up.


Well so far Juubi has been pretty damn pathetic. I really hope it shows it's true power once it goes final form and fucks some shit up.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> To be fair, if the Juubi can't contend with all of that, it's pretty pathetic.
> 
> The Juubi needs to step it up.


Juubi was pathetic in the moment that Kurama and Hachibi were matching it also don't forget a thinny Kurama's cloak was able to protect everybody against Juubi's Tenpenchii.

sometimes Kishimoto is laughable


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 5, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Well they have few options...
> Keep Juubi restrained, focus all power on Madara, he'd be fucked beyond belief and sealed quickly.



How can they focuss all there power on Madara when it's being used to Restrain the Juubi?



JuubiSage said:


> Perfect Susano



Whats Sasuke's version going to accomplish



JuubiSage said:


> Amaterasu



Would be pretty embarrasing if this tech actually does something to it.



JuubiSage said:


> megasized Bijudamas from Naruto and Bee,



They already tried that. First form Juubi took it without a scratch, and his second form survived swallowing his own, much stronger Bijuudama.



JuubiSage said:


> Mokuton,



The guy who can do that is kinda busy holding it down at the moment.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 5, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Well they have few options...
> Keep Juubi restrained, focus all power on Madara, he'd be fucked beyond belief and sealed quickly.


It's taking all four Hokage to keep it restrained. Who exactly is supposed to be fucking and dealing quickly with Madara?


> Or just do some sort of combined attack... Perfect Susano, Amaterasu, megasized Bijudamas from Naruto and Bee, Mokuton, all kinds of crazy shit. Sure to do at least something to Juubi.


Again, killing Juubi would be a temporary setback.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 5, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> *Juubi was pathetic in the moment that Kurama and Hachibi were matching it* also don't forget a thinny Kurama's cloak was able to protect everybody against Juubi's Tenpenchii.
> 
> sometimes Kishimoto is laughable



Since when? Last I checked he treated them like wrag dolls. Also, the Kyuubi cloak thing isn't really a strike against the Juubi, more like Kishi having no sense of powerscaling.


----------



## 1artic000 (Jun 5, 2013)

the juubii at the time he get filled with charkra will obliverate all the remains shinobbis i put a bet on that


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> It's taking all four Hokage to keep it restrained. Who exactly is supposed to be fucking and dealing quickly with Madara?


Well there's Hashiclone, plus of course Sasuke and Naruto. Naruto could give them chakra and boost them to insane levels. You know how much it boosted the alliance, imagine Naruto giving that chakra to Hashirama and Sasuke.



Dragonus Nesha said:


> Again, killing Juubi would be a temporary setback.


Not really, it takes time for it to respawn. If they actually managed to kill it there would be Naruto, Sasuke, Bee and the Four Hokages vs. Madara, they would get him sealed way before Juubi respawn.


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hashirama clone one shotes madara


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 5, 2013)

yeah, as of now, i don't see how a combined attack from Hashirama, Naruto, Sasuke, Bee, Minato, Hiruzen, Minato, Tobirama and the uncloaked alliance is going to put the juubi down.

Naruto and Bee are the people with the nukes, even combined with Hashirama's most destructive jutsu to date, their combo attack wouldn't even come close to the power of the juubidama that the V2 juubi ate.  It just took its own super juubidama and isn't severely damaged.  

Unless they are going to use some kind of space/time, I don't see how they can come close to even wounding it.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> yeah, as of now, i don't see how a combined attack from Hashirama, Naruto, Sasuke, Bee, Minato, Hiruzen, Minato, Tobirama and the uncloaked alliance is going to put the juubi down.
> 
> Naruto and Bee are the people with the nukes, even combined with Hashirama's most destructive jutsu to date, their combo attack wouldn't even come close to the power of the juubidama that the V2 juubi ate.  It just took its own super juubidama and isn't severely damaged.
> 
> Unless they are going to use some kind of space/time, I don't see how they can come close to even wounding it.



Juubi's powerlevel is just so wrong. It's Bijudama is insane and it can actually tank it. But then it gets pinned like a bitch by Hashi's Gate no Jutsu and Tenpenchii gets tanked by every fodder on planet with Kyubishroud.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 5, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I actually was thinking it could possibly tie in some way to Obito's "Begin" order to (Black) Zetsu in Iron Country right before Sasuke went into that berserk and hatred mode. It just couldn't be "sell out his location to the Kages in the meeting".
> 
> But with Orochimaru you never know.



Could be. His whole behaviour powered by Uchiha genes, grief and curse seal skin. Triple whammy. No wonder he was so fucked up.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 5, 2013)

Hashirama's sage art gate of the great god could have bijuu restraining abilities on a whole other scale from any other bijuu restraint in the series. It would kinda explain why it cannot move...i guess.


----------



## Rose (Jun 5, 2013)

Summoning!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 5, 2013)

What the fuck are summons gonna do against the Juubi?


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

holy shit sasuke can summon snakes?
thats the biggest retcon ever.
what about the hawks?


----------



## Harbour (Jun 5, 2013)

I hate the raw screens of last page. No cliffhangers today.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 5, 2013)

So, Katsuyu, Gamabunta, and...some generic boss snake?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

LMFAO. Sasuke has two summonings. Sasuke is beats mode. Im telling you. Sasuke is getting his hebi powers back


----------



## Bakusaiga (Jun 5, 2013)

It's Katsuyu!  And Gamabunta!!  And uh, Manda's generic replacement?  I figured he's summon a giant hawk.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 5, 2013)

Jeanne.

I called it in your thread last week.

Sasuke got the snakes back.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 5, 2013)

Gamakichi made a rather large jump in size, no?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 5, 2013)

More Sannin related thing, another meaningless chapter for show up with no relevance since we all know this is going to get pwned by final form Juubi.

Seriously, where are we going to get full power Juubi a Juubi Jinchuuriki and Naruto with his RS related power foreshadowed?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

What is this? Manda 47?

This is awful. When were the sannin last important? Part 1? Kishi dropped the parallels completely for hundreds of chapters. Now we are suddenly just getting a ripoff of them. No thanks.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Have I missed like 50 chapters? Sasuke can summon snakes now?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> So, Katsuyu, Gamabunta, and...some generic boss snake?



Its not the cheif toad. I think its that small toad that Naruto first summoned. And kept summoning. I have no idea who the fuck that snake is. Was Manda King of the snakes?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 5, 2013)

Holy Crap !


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

Snakes smoke some serious crack.

"So this is Sasuke, the dude who killed Manda? Okay, sounds good. I'll be his new summon!"


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck yeah, the summons return, though I have to wonder how effective they'll be against the Juubi, I mean, Gamabunta could barely handle Shukaku.


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

thats a big retcone.
now he can suddenly summon Manda replacement ?
hawks were supposed to be his new summons.
Kishi did  a big reset on the whole thing.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

wtf...as awesome as that spoiler panels were...sasuke has two summons?


----------



## Sora (Jun 5, 2013)

what the fuck kishi


----------



## Harbour (Jun 5, 2013)

Its Gamakichi btw
ans... snakes?
wtf?


----------



## Leptirica (Jun 5, 2013)

I like.  
Sakura still keeping up.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 5, 2013)

Shit chapter, Kishi is just stalling it.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 5, 2013)

This isn't part 1 Kishi


Stop it


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

its Gamakichi?he is as big as gamabunta.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 5, 2013)

vered said:


> thats a big retcone.
> now he can suddenly summon Manda replacement ?
> hawks were supposed to be his new summons.
> Kishi did  a big reset on the whole thing.



Because Hawk Sasuke was so shit and a such terrible character that Kishi and or his editor wants to wipe him out of existence and the memories of the readers.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 5, 2013)

Sakura stil Naruto/Sasuke level.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 5, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Its Gamakichi btw
> ans... snakes?
> wtf?


Oh shit, so it is! Didn't catch that. Whoops.


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 5, 2013)

My take on this:



JuubiSage said:


> Juubi's powerlevel is just so wrong. It's Bijudama is insane and it can actually tank it.


agree



JuubiSage said:


> But then it gets pinned like a bitch by Hashi's Gate no Jutsu


well, that's how sealing usually is, just like Kushina completely restrained 100% Kurama while dieing, Hashirama doesn't have to be close to the juubi's power to do that.



JuubiSage said:


> and Tenpenchii gets tanked by every fodder on planet with Kyubishroud.


that's because Tenpenchii is just mass, spread out destruction not an explosion that radiates from a single particle. 

It's the same reason why katsuya could protect everyone from chou shinra tensei, and madara's and obito's katons despite being huge were tanked by the cloaks.  Gigantic scale of attacks, but their total damage is spread out across their AoE.


----------



## CA182 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm sure that's gamakichi.

Just cause Kishi wants to appear in the battle


----------



## auem (Jun 5, 2013)

Epic chapter epic....last page!!!! EPIC EPIC EPIC....
 you all the haters...all hail NEO SANNIN....!!!!!


----------



## Shattering (Jun 5, 2013)

OMGOMG so Naruto/Sasuse/Sakura are a parallel of the Sannin? fresh news right here 

What are their pets going to do?? apart of suck and be useless I mean, too much filler material to try to make Sakura relevant to the power scale in comparison with Naruto and Sasuke


----------



## SaiST (Jun 5, 2013)

Okay, putting aside the fact that Sasuke just conveniently got back his Kuchiyose contract with the Snakes sometime during his short trip with Orochimaru...

I'm kind of hype.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

sasuke being able to summon snakes again is almost as bad as tobi being obito......this just proves how fucking whacked kishi has been the past year or so....oh well, gonna take some meds and enjoy and crash.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jun 5, 2013)

vered said:


> its Gamakichi?he is as big as gamabunta.



Did he have some massive growth spurt in between the Pain arc and now then?


----------



## Rose (Jun 5, 2013)

What are they sayin?


----------



## Pein (Jun 5, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Because Hawk Sasuke was so shit and a such terrible character that Kishi and or his editor wants to wipe him out of existence and the memories of the readers.



good, the snake dynamic works so much better. It would be weird if thats katsuya since she was supposedly helping the kage out. Imagine she's about to put tsunade back together and she's summoned away.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

vered said:


> thats a big retcone.
> now he can suddenly summon Manda replacement ?
> hawks were supposed to be his new summons.
> Kishi did  a big reset on the whole thing.



Agreed.

It's like Taka Sasuke never existed.

It's like most of Part 2 never happened, actually.

Now those crack predictions about Jiraiya coming back aren't so crack anymore.


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 5, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


> This isn't part 1 Kishi
> 
> 
> Stop it



He already reset their personalities and their heights. Might as well take it all the way.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Snakes smoke some serious crack.
> 
> "So this is Sasuke, the dude who killed Manda? Okay, sounds good. I'll be his new summon!"



Seems like the summon's lives are part of the contract. vOv

It would be interesting to learn more about the specifics behind the relationships of summoners and their animals, but I doubt we'll ever see anything beyond what has already been shown.


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2013)

vered said:


> thats a big retcone.
> now he can suddenly summon Manda replacement ?
> hawks were supposed to be his new summons.
> Kishi did  a big reset on the whole thing.



well Hawks being his summons never made sense to begin with.  At least with the snakes it stands to reason that he was trained about it.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

vered said:


> thats a big retcone.
> now he can suddenly summon Manda replacement ?
> hawks were supposed to be his new summons.
> Kishi did  a big reset on the whole thing.



Sasuke awesomness is too great to be contracted with only one summoning :amazed


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

maybe it's baby manda and baby slug whatever the fuck her name was.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 5, 2013)

Gamakichi has inherited his father's blade but not his pipe. And he has a necklace?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 5, 2013)

Kishimoto is trolling


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 5, 2013)

Leptirica said:


> I like.
> Sakura still keeping up.



Yeah Tsunade level stuff is impessive..... welcome to 2004.


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Jun 5, 2013)

It's like Kage Summit Arc never happened so maybe Danzo is still alive! :amazed


----------



## ch1p (Jun 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Snakes smoke some serious crack.
> 
> "So this is Sasuke, the dude who killed Manda? Okay, sounds good. I'll be his new summon!"



Everyone loves Sasuke, no matter what he does to them.


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Because Hawk Sasuke was so shit and a such terrible character that Kishi and or his editor wants to wipe him out of existence and the memories of the readers.



Yes but you cant just ignore your own writing.He was supposed to be a hawk now and not  a snake.
to be something more and we all know he lost his white snake/snakes summon seals on his hands.he shouldnt have been able to do that or summon a new Manda out of nowhere.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2013)

jgalt7 said:


> wtf...as awesome as that spoiler panels were...sasuke has two summons?



Is that impossible?

And was it ever confirm sauce lost the snake contract? My memory of the beginning of part 2 is fuzzy.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

The snake summon is horribly forced.

The Uchiha by default have connections to birds. Hebi Sasuke is not only a false (Curse Seal) Sasuke, but an asspull connection to the sannin. Kishi couldn't make them look like a "team" with a bird summon, so he just went back to this shit.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Gamakichi has inherited his father's blade but not his pipe. And he has a necklace?



Gamakichi is still too young to smoke


----------



## KevKev (Jun 5, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


> This isn't part 1 Kishi
> 
> 
> Stop it





So I guess that Hawk was really an asspull.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 5, 2013)

Wait, why are people so up in arms about Sasuke summoning a snake and saying retcon? Was it ever established that you could only have one summoning contract or something?


----------



## Gojita (Jun 5, 2013)

vered said:


> its Gamakichi?he is as big as gamabunta.



he smokes a cigarette instead of a pipe and wears a necklace, it is most likely it is Gamakichi


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2013)

so Gamakichi also smokes now? lol Kishi and his endless parallels.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jun 5, 2013)

I always figure there would be a Manda Jr 

Lol at Kishi retconning the hell out of Taka Sasuke which is fine with me.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 5, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Because Hawk Sasuke was so shit and a such terrible character that Kishi and or his editor wants to wipe him out of existence and the memories of the readers.



Reminds me of Sonic 06.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 5, 2013)

Well well fucking well....sakura goin ham in this fight. But i hope katsuyu healed tsunade first lol.

Man now sasuke got 2 summons...and the snakes just do not give a darn. The summoner summons them and let them die in hordes yet they still loyally follow contractors.


----------



## Octavian (Jun 5, 2013)

this manga is absolutely garbage now


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rose said:


> What are they sayin?



"retcon summoning jutsu"


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The snake summon is horribly forced.
> 
> The Uchiha by default have connections to birds. Hebi Sasuke is not only a false (Curse Seal) Sasuke, but an asspull connection to the sannin. Kishi couldn't make them look like a "team" with a bird summon, so he just went back to this shit.



"You'll have your chance to fly snake. But only in the talons of a hawk"

I told everyone this was going to happen. Sasuke is getting his Hebi powers back.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 5, 2013)

The hawk summons was an asspull. This is just a reverse asspull. Which involves jamming it back in, I guess. Ouch.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 5, 2013)

Naruto in KCM.
Sasuke with Sharingan.
Sakura still hasn't realeased Yin Seal. 


Csdabest said:


> Gamakichi is still too young to smoke


 He has a cigarette.


----------



## Maracunator (Jun 5, 2013)

vered said:


> thats a big retcone.
> now he can suddenly summon Manda replacement ?
> hawks were supposed to be his new summons.
> Kishi did  a big reset on the whole thing.



Who says the can't have both hawks and snakes?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The snake summon is horribly forced.
> 
> The Uchiha by default have connections to birds. Hebi Sasuke is not only a false (Curse Seal) Sasuke, but an asspull connection to the sannin. Kishi couldn't make them look like a "team" with a bird summon, so he just went back to this shit.



Him getting hawk summons out of literally nowhere was also stupid though.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 5, 2013)

It was never stated you could only have one summon pact.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jun 5, 2013)

How is Sasuke summoning a snake any more of an asspull than _anything_ sakura is doing now?


----------



## Maerala (Jun 5, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> So, Katsuyu, Gamabunta, and...some generic boss snake?



Looks like Gamakishi, which is actually pretty annoying because Sakura's slug looks exactly like Katsuyu, and if it is Katsuyu that means she's the only one of the Sannin students that doesn't use a summon different from their master, yet there's been several color spreads where Sakura's had a slug with different colors and patterns on it, so why she doesn't summon that instead is beyond me. If she keeps on recycling Tsunade's techniques she'll never be her own person.

Kishi pls.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

i guess gamakichi likes to get high with some mary jane...why not, kishi doesn't give a damn anymore.


----------



## Jad (Jun 5, 2013)

Sai also to attack from the sky is also shot down to say I'm the No. 7 Han I


AHAHAHAHAH

I can imagine Sai flying on his bird, get shot down in an instant, and while dropping to the ground his yelling "I'm also part of Team 7!"


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 5, 2013)

What do you even say to something like this? This is just bad. Plain bad. 

There are really no mitigating circumstances for this. 

Kishi end it please. You obviously want to and this sort of crap just isn't worthy of the 600 chapters where you actually put any effort into the story.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It's like Taka Sasuke never existed.
> 
> ...



IF ONLY this were true Pika, Taka Sasuke has been the worst incarnation of Sasuke, in fact I can't remember a worse character.

Taka Sasuke is what got me from beign indifferent to Sasuke to beign a passionate Sasuke hater, this says much considered Sasuke is the only character in the entire series I have hated for the character itself rather than its fans.

Hopefully now I can forget about the horror that was Taka Sasuke and perhaps regain a glimer of sympathy for him.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jun 5, 2013)

Sakura summoning Katsuyu....obvious but still doesn't make up for the lack of development.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

Boss Summon Gamakichi?! Ohhhh shittt okay Kishi I don't care about bullshit Sasuke redemption, Madara can whine all he likes, Obito can be TnJ'd.... BOSS GAMAKICHI HOLY FUCKKKK I LOVE YOU


----------



## KevKev (Jun 5, 2013)

Inb4 Madara labels them as Sannin.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Well well fucking well....sakura goin ham in this fight. But i hope katsuyu healed tsunade first lol.
> 
> Man now sasuke got 2 summons...and the snakes just do not give a darn. The summoner summons them and let them die in hordes yet they still loyally follow contractors.



King Snake: SASUKE!!!!!!!!!! HOW DARE YOU SHOW YOUR FACE HERE.
Sasuke: You will all serve me now once again.
King Snake: Fuck no. You killed our lord Manda
Sasuke: SERVE ME NOW OR I WILL BURN THIS WHOLE MUTHA FUCKIN NEST DOWN
King Snake: Can't burn us all.
Sasuke: Fine. *summons hawk army* Feast Bitches
King snake:......On second though. Manda was a duche.
Sasuke: Thought so....Aid me and no hawk will ever eat a snake again.
King Snake: deal

Thats how that happened.


----------



## Pein (Jun 5, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Gamakichi is still too young to smoke



he's been smoking since the beginning of part 2.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

omg...i had an epiphany...next week's chapter....FUSION....naruto, sasuke, and sakura becomes the sage of the 6 paths.........why not......it's all in the garbage disposal anyway.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 5, 2013)

What is this shit


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 5, 2013)

couldve sworn it was stated in the databook in summoning that the ninja could only have one animal summon


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 5, 2013)

so Juubi breaks free and wounded everyone? is that what Sakura is trying to say?


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 5, 2013)

Last chapter it was "holy crap, Sakura mastered a jutsu that not even *Shizune *could!?"

This chapter its "now that they've summoned *boss animals*, the juubi is done for"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck your hawks, kishi is trying to show bonds!


----------



## Octavian (Jun 5, 2013)

kishi and his logic...

>sasuke gains MS...camps in Susano'o and goes blind in a matter of days 
>gains eternal light in the form of EMS...uses fodder summons instead of Susano'o 
>


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

Its like most of part 2 never existed  to begin with.
Gamakichi is now a boss lv summon like his father and probably like his father.thats like 5 huge frogs Naruto has in his disposition.
Sai is killed?


----------



## harurisu (Jun 5, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Inb4 Madara labels them as Sannin.



Does he even know the existence of that term ?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 5, 2013)

omg this is so corny.  Watch madara name them the "neo sannin" or some stupid shit like that.


----------



## KnightGhost (Jun 5, 2013)

worst chapter of all time possiblely manga gets worse and worse.

anyway its clear this the finally battle.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

_I don't care, I love it. I don't care. ♫_


----------



## Elriga (Jun 5, 2013)

At first I was like, "Manda...did the bottom of his face get blown off?" 

But then I realized it was some other snake that took, Manda's place, who was killed by Sasuke, the same person who just summoned Manda junior.

So know I'm like, "does Sasuke have some weird mysterious power to make people forget every horrible thing he has done to them? If Sasuke kills my parents, will all it take is a "Sorry" from him to completely forget about what he did and then love him?"

Existential questions were raised.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 5, 2013)

Dark Uchiha said:


> couldve sworn it was stated in the databook in summoning that the ninja could only have one animal summon



Databook = shit

When will people realize this.


----------



## harurisu (Jun 5, 2013)

Dark Uchiha said:


> couldve sworn it was stated in the databook in summoning that the ninja could only have one animal summon



It is, but remember who we're talking about this time


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Abandon all logic and hopes of good writing, all ye who enter here.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 5, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> omg this is so corny.  Watch madara name them the "neo sannin" or some stupid shit like that.



But he was already dead by then...


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 5, 2013)

Lets all hope the rest of the chapter is about the Hokages stomping shit.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 5, 2013)

Perhaps all of this shit is Naruto being caught in a genjutsu, and in reality Sakura is still useless and Sasuke didn't get his brains scrambled completely 



ueharakk said:


> Last chapter it was "holy crap, Sakura mastered a jutsu that not even *Shizune *could!?"
> 
> This chapter its "now that they've summoned *boss animals*, the juubi is done for"



Yeah, it's fanservice for no reason whatsoever. The summons are completely useless against the Juubi and there's really no reason why Naruto wouldn't use his KCM and Sasuke his Susanoo instead.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 5, 2013)

I can imagine the next chapter, color page, Killer Bee is white, sidenote: Kishi doesn't  give a darn.


----------



## Octavian (Jun 5, 2013)

this manga should have ended with hashirama v madara VoTE flashback


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

The akward moment when Sasuke summons both a snake and a hawk to help him fight only to have the snake get grabbed by hawk and carried back to the nest


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

It really dosent make any sense unless its all a genjutsu.
kishi keeps trolling us chapter after chapter.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it's safe to say that Kishimoto is all out of fucks to give and just wants to wrap this up regardless of how incoherent it all is in the final stretch. Thank Jashin _One Piece_ is back.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

hey...maybe sarutobi will say something nostalgic, lolz....like, "they remind me of my sannins"...........

how about letting sarutobi and the other "relevant" kages fight, kishi....instead of holding a stupid red barrier that "only they can perform" (bull shit convenient)


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 5, 2013)

Okay Sakura couldn't do this alot earlier in the manga...


----------



## CA182 (Jun 5, 2013)

Poor Sai. Does he really get shot down.


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't know the snake Sasuke summoned..

That looks like Gamakichi (fully grown) Naruto just summoned and not bunta.

I am assuming Sakura also summoned a new slug and not Katsuyu (although it does look alot like Katsuyu but that wouldn't make sense as she is with Tsunade and the kages)

Seems like they are all the next generation summons


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 5, 2013)

What the fuck did I just see?


----------



## RBL (Jun 5, 2013)

like @Jad says, kishimoto forgot, his fans has grown up.

this shit is so unrealistic and corny, and FORCED

EDIT: Please kishi tells us, this is a genjutsu, please do it.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 5, 2013)

So Sasuke can summon hawks and snaked now?...


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> The akward moment when Sasuke summons both a snake and a hawk to help him fight only to have the snake get grabbed by hawk and carried back to the nest



see, that is actually more tolerable than this garbage we are about to see.  i would enjoy the lolz of that.


----------



## Moeka (Jun 5, 2013)

>Sai comes from the sky and says "I'm Team 7 too !"
I laughed at this for some reason ;P
poor Sai  ;<


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 5, 2013)

Sai gets shot down.


----------



## Animaeon (Jun 5, 2013)

For a moment, I thought that was Katsuya. Tsunade would've been screwed over by Sakura so hard if she summoned her away before getting her body in one piece again 

But it seems like these summons are from the next generation.

And Sai has become the new Sakura


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

new techs being shown apparently and team work.


----------



## Leptirica (Jun 5, 2013)

So Sasuke has two summons, can't we just skip the "BULLSHIT" part of Wednesday for once? It's not as if anyone ever said he didn't have the snakes anymore.

And the snakes always seemed to me as highly uncooperative and mean summons anyway; I don't think they will hold any special resentments. If anything, that new snake might be grateful to Sasuke for clearing up the path to advancement in career.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Him getting hawk summons out of literally nowhere was also stupid though.



It was only stupid because there was no training involved.

Itachi has crows. Madara is a falconer. Tobi named himself after a bird. There were multiple covers in both Part 1 and Part 2 of Sasuke riding a hawk. 

The snake only worked because of the Curse Seal and his being Orochimaru's student, but the hawk made much more sense given who he was as a person and a clan member.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 5, 2013)

I miss Itachi.


For keeping Sasuke out of this war.


----------



## DEJCUP (Jun 5, 2013)

It is a real shame that Naruto didn't summon Gamatatsu. Fuck Gamakichi.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome shit coming !

Me likes !


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

Sasuke off paneled Orochimaru. And asborbed him via Fushi Tensei. Which is why sasuke was "Fashionably late.


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

> Sai comes from the sky and says "I'm Team 7 too !" and is shot down



is he dead?


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jun 5, 2013)

This looks like an epic carnage; besides, I don't think Sasuke ever lost summoning contract with snakes after Orochimaru was driven out of him. That, and it's possible that Sasuke's current hawk summons aren't big enough in this situation.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 5, 2013)

You know this is pathetic. 

Sakura being able to summon her slug makes perfect sense considering the 3 years of stored chakra, she still has that supply. With that said it's sad that the most believable thing is something Sakura does especially after the past chapter with her. 

Sasuke having another summon is one of the biggest asspulls in this manga. I mean fuck, Taka Sasuke is just like Sasuke's costume in the Chuunin Exam finals, I guess we're supposed to forget it ever happened. Same with Sasuke being against Konoha, same with all sorts of thing. This has to be one of the dumbest things Kishi's done in the PAST few chapters. 

Sakura was fucked last chapter. 
Sasuke was fucked this chapter. 

With our luck Naruto's next. Expect him to suddenly use all of these Jiraiya skills he's never used before.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 5, 2013)

Sai getting shot down is nice though


----------



## Elriga (Jun 5, 2013)

Sai comes from the sky and says "I'm Team 7 too !" and is shot down

Sai comes from the sky and says "I'm Team 7 too !" and is shot down

Sai comes from the sky and says "I'm Team 7 too !" and is shot down

LOOOOOOL


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2013)

lol poor Sai.  gets put in the team 7 fodder section immediately.


----------



## Btbgfel (Jun 5, 2013)

Summons,why? Are they gonna pwn juubi?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 5, 2013)

So much whining shut the fuck up  sheesh lol crying over Sasuke having more than one summon ? really ?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

So...wasn't Team 7 supposed to...OUTGROW the Sannin?

Instead of being a copycat team?



CA182 said:


> Poor Sai. Does he really get shot down.



He's not a sannin ripoff. He's useless.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol, this manga is turning into a mess.  Next chapter..

Sasuke:  Sakura, you've come a long way.. Your power rivals my own..and even surpasses my brothers.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know why doesn't Madara just summon PS and start slashing, and also call some meteors. Hopefully he does something this chapter.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

sakura was the most believable in these three summons.....how sad is that?


----------



## CA182 (Jun 5, 2013)

Naruto should have just summoned Ma and Pa. 

Forget large summons, get the ones who themselves can sense the juubi.


----------



## Octavian (Jun 5, 2013)

madara not doing shit...the 4 hokages not doing shit...the juubi being a harmless pet...fodder summons...fodder sakura...more bullshit about bonds and part I parallels...dear god, this manga is atrocious


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

Well consider this. The Rinnegan the evolution of Sharingan grants the user to use something called an "Animal Path" That path seemed to be able to summon multiple types of creatures. So its possible Uchiha have the ability to have multiple contracts...muahahahaha


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 5, 2013)

But.. Sasuke is supposed to be a HAWK 

What the FUCK did Kishimoto just do?

Klue get your ass in here


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

I just don't care anymore. Let Kishi do all the asspulls he wants, this shit is ending any second now. Lets just enjoy the ride!

Anyone with me?!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 5, 2013)

Sasuke summoning a snake is fucking stupid he's always been connected to hawk's and he summoned one during the Kage summit.

Kishi needs to stop retconning shit in an attempt to force this shitty sannin parallel down our throats.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 5, 2013)

Sasuke probably told Sai to GTFO.


----------



## harurisu (Jun 5, 2013)

Animaeon said:


> For a moment, I thought that was Katsuya. Tsunade would've been screwed over by Sakura so hard if she summoned her away before getting her body in one piece again
> 
> But it seems like these summons are from the next generation.
> 
> And Sai has become the new Sakura



I do think it's Katsuya.
I mean besides the obvious resemblance, we've never seen so far, after 600+ chapters, any other "slug" summon except her.


----------



## Synn (Jun 5, 2013)

What the fuck is this


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Well consider this. The Rinnegan the evolution of Sharingan grants the user to use something called an "Animal Path" That path seemed to be able to summon multiple types of creatures. So its possible Uchiha have the ability to have multiple contracts...muahahahaha



Yea, but only after you awaken the Rinnegan(and we dont know if he has the hawks any longer)
its still one of the biggest retcons in manga history in my opinion.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 5, 2013)

Poor Sai, smh.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 5, 2013)

inb4 the hawk was actually a snake henge.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

this alone will make the chapter worth it and make me forget about the snake summon...

"Sai comes from the sky and says "I'm Team 7 too !" and is shot down."

how cruel and funny is that?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 5, 2013)

Being Sai is suffering.


----------



## calimike (Jun 5, 2013)

Elriga said:


> Sai comes from the sky and says "I'm Team 7 too !" and is shot down
> 
> Sai comes from the sky and says "I'm Team 7 too !" and is shot down
> 
> ...



Surface to Air Missile no Jutsu? who shot down Sai?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Sasuke having too summonings is quite possible and is awesome. The only problem is its funny how the snakes are just going to help Sasuke despite them killing the last Snake cheif and have one shield him from exploding and have another get sliced up and stabbed during the itachi battle.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 5, 2013)

Sai goes to sit with Yamato in the afterlife.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 5, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> So much whining shut the fuck up  sheesh lol crying over Sasuke having more than one summon ? really ?



I really more like the Sannin beign put as important, despite that obviously their level is shit compared to current top tiers.

The only relevant Sannin now is Orochimaru and because of Edo Tensei and potential for SM through his Zetsu body. But he is a special case.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 5, 2013)

I couldn't help but laugh at Sai's misfortune.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Now, we only need Yamato coming to battlefield on his Buddha summon and saying he is Team 7 too.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

if it's kasuyu, then sakura just killed tsunade...lolz....


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

i wonder if the real kishimoto has been kidnapped and his impostor is the one writing the chapters in an effort to undo part 2.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> I think Sasuke having too summonings is quite possible and is awesome. The only problem is its funny how the snakes are just going to help Sasuke despite them killing the last Snake cheif and have one shield him from exploding and have another get sliced up and stabbed during the itachi battle.



Kishi forgot and/or just doesn't give a shit. This is all just fanservice.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 5, 2013)

Leptirica said:


> that new snake might be grateful to Sasuke for clearing up the path to advancement in career.



Do some cheesy dialogue next chapter about this Kishi. PLEASE.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmm, if Sakura summons Katsuyu, she'll learn what has happened to Tsunade.... next chapter.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jun 5, 2013)

Personally I don't care either way about Sasuke summoning snakes. It fits him better than hawks anyway since he's treacherous and not really trustworthy. 

Either way I dunno why some of you are still taking this manga seriously. Kishi clearly doesn't give a darn anymore.


----------



## Octavian (Jun 5, 2013)

100 chapters have passed since edo nagato got sealed...madara and obito haven't done shit with the rinnegan. kishi


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 5, 2013)

How are the Snakes suppose to know Sasuke killed Manda ? exactly


----------



## Elriga (Jun 5, 2013)

I wonder if we'll ever get a flashback of Sakura getting her summon?


----------



## rac585 (Jun 5, 2013)

jgalt7 said:


> if it's kasuyu, then sakura just killed tsunade...lolz....



lol. do you think kastu will tell everyone the bad news?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

vered said:


> Yea, but only after you awaken the Rinnegan(and we dont know if he has the hawks any longer)
> its still one of the biggest retcons in manga history in my opinion.



There isn't any reason for him not to have any hawks. Considering sasuke used his blood to summon the hawks means his blood is linked to the contract. Orochimaru has been lending Sasuke power left and right even giving Sasuke the sage power of the curse seal. I wouldn't be suprised if back in the day he gave Sasuke the snake summoning contract.

And its not technically speaking a retcon. Because it was never said he lost the snake contract to begin with. But this was actually hinted along time ago.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 5, 2013)

> "Sai comes from the sky and says "I'm Team 7 too !" and is shot down."



So cruel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> I think Sasuke having too summonings is quite possible and is awesome. The only problem is its funny how the snakes are just going to help Sasuke despite them killing the last Snake cheif and have one shield him from exploding and have another get sliced up and stabbed during the itachi battle.



The snakes aren't noble creatures, Manda could have just as easily kill sasuke if he had the chance. And could he have forced them to cooperate with his sharingan anyway?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sakura : Katsuyu-sama, please help me.
Katsuyu : But I was trying to heal Tsunade-sama. She's probably dying as we speak.
Sakura : DAFUQ ?

and one does not simply "lose" a summoning pact.


----------



## santanico (Jun 5, 2013)

This was only hinted at like... ages ago


----------



## Mephissto (Jun 5, 2013)

I bet the Sai thing is just a mistranslation again.
I guess he was "shot down" verbally maybe? 

And yeah pretty cheesy chapter again...wtf are the summons gonna do?
Pain shot them all down with 1 ! Jutsu


----------



## Renyou (Jun 5, 2013)

> Sai comes from the sky and says "I'm Team 7 too !" and is shot down.


It's probably not as funny as the spoiler make it sound, but still... 

Poor Sai


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

with all these asspulls, now i am very sure we will see edo jiraiya and the old sannin once again.


----------



## Plague (Jun 5, 2013)

At least people can't call Sakura useless anymore lol


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 5, 2013)

This would had been a good plot for the Pain fight, or a final battle agaisnt Orochimaru agaisnt part 1 Orochimaru.

Right now is ridiculous.


----------



## Rose (Jun 5, 2013)

And yes the Juubi did some damage it seems. Finally!


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 5, 2013)

Kishi is really having the alliance bring out everything.

I can't wait until the Juubi's final form proves all of this to be useless.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 5, 2013)

Rose said:


> And yes the Juubi did some damage it seems. Finally!



To fodders.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 5, 2013)

Plague said:


> At least people can't call Sakura useless anymore lol




what has she done?  bitch is useless forever


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2013)

> Sai comes from the sky and says "I'm Team 7 too !" and is shot down.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 5, 2013)

Should have seen this shit coming last week:


*Spoiler*: __ 









It really isn't as similar although they are in the same position panel wise.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shattering (Jun 5, 2013)

Sakura is no longer useless but he is holding back Naruto a Sasuke to don't make her look useless.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 5, 2013)

Sakura could've used Katsuyu when Juubi used Tenpechi(something) but nooooo.


----------



## Rose (Jun 5, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> To fodders.



Be glad the final boss is a danger to someone.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 5, 2013)

Mephissto said:


> I bet the Sai thing is just a mistranslation again.
> I guess he was "shot down" verbally maybe?
> 
> And yeah pretty cheesy chapter again...wtf are the summons gonna do?
> Pain shot them all down with 1 ! Jutsu


Giant Snake with Susano-O. Gama with Kyuubi cloak. 

Slugs healing shit.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm glad I'm one of those few who still enjoy this manga, being as miserable as some of you guys each week would suck


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 5, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Sakura is no longer useless but he is holding back Naruto a Sasuke to don't make her look useless.



>Sees Tsunade level shit
> Is impressed or either thinks is relevant to the current tier

Oh_boy.jpg


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 5, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> I'm glad I'm one of those few who still enjoy this manga, being as miserable as some of you guys each week would suck



Miserable? I'm laughing my ass off at how bad this is.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

People need to stop acting like Sasuke having two summonings wasn't for shadowed.



^^^ This was actually for shadowed about 300 chapters ago. 

No retcon, no ass-pulls, just pure planning and readings assuming. 

Next we are going to see That Jutsu sasuke was going to pull on Team 7 before Orochimaru stopped him. Muahaha


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

BM Naruto w/ Kyubimode Gamakichi, EMS Sasuke with PS armor giant asspull snake...

DO IT KISHI


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 5, 2013)

okay i read the spoiler and i was WTF ?????

dindnt manda version 1 died and kabuto used his remaines to create manda version 2 ?

another asspull ?

how can sasuke summon the snake ?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 5, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> I'm glad I'm one of those few who still enjoy this manga, being as miserable as some of you guys each week would suck



Not really, since its one of those cases that it is so bad that its hillarious.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sakura : Katsuyu-sama, please help me.
> Katsuyu : But I was trying to heal Tsunade-sama. She's probably dying as we speak.
> Sakura : DAFUQ ?
> 
> and one does not simply "lose" a summoning pact.



Sakura kills Tsunade!


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> okay i read the spoiler and i was WTF ?????
> 
> dindnt manda version 1 died and kabuto used his remaines to create manda version 2 ?
> 
> another asspull ?



It's not Manda, it's some new boss snake. Also if you look closely that's actually Gamakichi that Naruto summons, he's now boss summon size. Can't really tell if Sakura summons Katsuyu or something new.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 5, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Not really, since its one of those cases that it is so bad that its hillarious.



Except its essentially just a front


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol. I hope Sasuke was the one who shot him down.

Sasuke: "Shut up Sai...Im back soo your no longer needed on team 7"


----------



## KevKev (Jun 5, 2013)

What are those things Team 7 is facing in the last page...? Juubi evolved again...?


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (Jun 5, 2013)

Its obvious now Kishi purposefully held back Naruto and Sakura until Team 7 reunion to make these kind of dramatic, synchronized battle feats.

Naruto could have easily just summoned all the toads like he did when arrived to fight Pain. I think just to make Sakura look equal Kishi made Naruto & Sasuke also summon just 1 animal when we know they can both summon more at a time.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 5, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> okay i read the spoiler and i was WTF ?????
> 
> dindnt manda version 1 died and kabuto used his remaines to create manda version 2 ?
> 
> another asspull ?


One of these days, people won't use the word asspull for stuff they don't understand.

sigh.




> dindnt manda version 1 died and kabuto used his remaines to create manda version 2 ?


Well look at that, wonder where that Manda came from.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 5, 2013)

KevKev said:


> What are those things Team 7 is facing in the last page...? Juubi evolved again...?



Just more fodder creatures i'm sure of it. The boss summons need something to beat on.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

KevKev said:


> What are those things Team 7 is facing in the last page...? Juubi evolved again...?



Looks like boss summons sized Juubiclones to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2013)

Ha, I wonder what the summons can do that killerbee couldn't


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 5, 2013)

How the hell did gamakichi grow that fast?  Wasn't pain arc like a few months ago only?  He was no where near that big.  He's as big as this ass pull.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 5, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> It's not Manda, it's some new boss snake. Also if you look closely that's actually Gamakichi that Naruto summons, he's now boss summon size. Can't really tell if Sakura summons Katsuyu or something new.



a new boss snake, and sasuke got that on his way to the battlefield.... man kishi goes so low and lazy.... just like the hawk summon... 

didnt he had that tatto erased once orochimaru was sealed from his body ?

And when did Gamakichi grow so huge the timeline is not that big from pain arc to this day.....

i am starting to really dislike kishi.... i understand his doing but man he should have some balls and build up and explain stuff....


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

please, god.  tell me this is all just madara's ultimate genjutsu.......


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 5, 2013)

You know what would be funny? 

If the Mugen Tsukiyomi theory ended up being true and for the past few chapters we've been inside of Naruto's mind the whole time. It would be perfect. Everything seems to be Naruto's ultimate fantasy. His dad coming back and using a form he uses, Sakura being strong especially with her strength, Sasuke returning back to Team 7. Along with that we have everyone in a "non-serious" mood and then you factor in the fact that it would make sense. Naruto knew Sasuke was with Oro, hence the snake thing and not the hawk. He also saw the Sannin do a similar formation years ago which would be why this is happening. We'd then see Obito break Naruto out of this mess and say they lost the battle and from that point it would be up to Naruto and his will power to break everyone out of this mess. 

But we all know that's not going to happen. Not with Kishi at least.


----------



## harurisu (Jun 5, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> How are the Snakes suppose to know Sasuke killed Manda ? exactly



Been days/weeks/months since Manda got killed, the rest of the snakes should definitely have noticed his absence (I highly doubt it's common for a boss summon to stay out of its realm for such a long time).
Grandpa sage snake must know who killed him...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 5, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> How the hell did gamakichi grow that fast?  Wasn't pain arc like a few months ago only?  He was no where near that big.  He's as big as his ass pull.



Frogs can grow to whatever size they want once they're old enough. ( There is a limit to their max size though. )
Saw that in databook or maybe the anime.


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You know what would be funny?
> 
> If the Mugen Tsukiyomi theory ended up being true and for the past few chapters we've been inside of Naruto's mind the whole time. It would be perfect. Everything seems to be Naruto's ultimate fantasy. His dad coming back and using a form he uses, Sakura being strong especially with her strength, Sasuke returning back to Team 7. Along with that we have everyone in a "non-serious" mood and then you factor in the fact that it would make sense. Naruto knew Sasuke was with Oro, hence the snake thing and not the hawk. He also saw the Sannin do a similar formation years ago which would be why this is happening. We'd then see Obito break Naruto out of this mess and say they lost the battle and from that point it would be up to Naruto and his will power to break everyone out of this mess.
> 
> But we all know that's not going to happen. Not with Kishi at least.



thats the only way kishi can salvage this manga.


----------



## RBL (Jun 5, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You know what would be funny?
> 
> If the Mugen Tsukiyomi theory ended up being true and for the past few chapters we've been inside of Naruto's mind the whole time. It would be perfect. Everything seems to be Naruto's ultimate fantasy. His dad coming back and using a form he uses, Sakura being strong especially with her strength, Sasuke returning back to Team 7. Along with that we have everyone in a "non-serious" mood and then you factor in the fact that it would make sense. Naruto knew Sasuke was with Oro, hence the snake thing and not the hawk. He also saw the Sannin do a similar formation years ago which would be why this is happening. We'd then see Obito break Naruto out of this mess and say they lost the battle and from that point it would be up to Naruto and his will power to break everyone out of this mess.
> 
> But we all know that's not going to happen. Not with Kishi at least.



i thought about this, but then i re-read the same chapter, noticing he drew kiba the wrong way, and then i just realized he doesn't give a shit anymore.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> How the hell did gamakichi grow that fast?  Wasn't pain arc like a few months ago only?  He was no where near that big.  He's as big as his ass pull.



obviously been getting the munchies smoking that reefer....all that caloric intake must have pushed his growth spurts....either that or he ate gama bunta.


----------



## KyubiiMode (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok kishi, you make me bloom... 
Summoning technique of NaruSakuSas give them level up as disciples of 3 legendary sannin


----------



## ch1p (Jun 5, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ha, I wonder what the summons can do that killerbee couldn't



The slug can heal everyone, not sure what the other two are going to do with it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 5, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You know what would be funny?
> 
> If the Mugen Tsukiyomi theory ended up being true and for the past few chapters we've been inside of Naruto's mind the whole time. It would be perfect. Everything seems to be Naruto's ultimate fantasy. His dad coming back and using a form he uses, Sakura being strong especially with her strength, Sasuke returning back to Team 7. Along with that we have everyone in a "non-serious" mood and then you factor in the fact that it would make sense. Naruto knew Sasuke was with Oro, hence the snake thing and not the hawk. He also saw the Sannin do a similar formation years ago which would be why this is happening. We'd then see Obito break Naruto out of this mess and say they lost the battle and from that point it would be up to Naruto and his will power to break everyone out of this mess.
> 
> But we all know that's not going to happen. Not with Kishi at least.



Where would this be hinted though? If this were true something this important would need at least a hint, but there is no hint whatsoever where mugen tsukuyomi could had been activated.


----------



## Thimbleberry (Jun 5, 2013)

So does this mean that Sasuke has his summoning tattoo back? Because unf


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (Jun 5, 2013)

Thats definitely Gamakichi the boils on the head and his ears.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

Eh I've decided it doesn't matter what toad it is.

It's not like Kishi hasn't forgotten what his own characters look like before.


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol, kiahi can shove that hawk symbolism up his ass 

Part 1 is back again, baby


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2013)

ch1p said:


> The slug can heal everyone, not sure what the other two are going to do with it.



So can Naruto, but I get your point.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Eh I've decided it doesn't matter what toad it is.
> 
> It's not like Kishi hasn't forgotten what his own characters look like before.



It's definitely Gamakichi, no doubt about it.


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

all of this would have made more sense if the majority of part 2 had never existed in the first place.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 5, 2013)

Really, Kishi, really? 

I keep expecting the chapters to not suck at some point but... nope, this is it for me.  What a joke.


----------



## Snowfairy (Jun 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Eh I've decided it doesn't matter what toad it is.
> 
> It's not like Kishi hasn't forgotten what his own characters look like before.



Agreed, kiba without his face marks from last week says hi. Lol


I'm gonna turn the rest of this manga into a drinking game. Drink every time you see someone on NF say ass pull.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 5, 2013)

This really just seems like some irrelevant shit to make Sakura look on par with Sasuke and Naruto. The two just need to use their full power and forget about her. 

It's also pretty sad to say that Sakura's summon was the most believable by far.


----------



## RBL (Jun 5, 2013)

Addy said:


> Lol, kiahi can shove that hawk symbolism up his ass
> 
> *Part 1 is back again*, baby



you are kidding right?

Part 1 is a masterpiece.

don't dare to compare this shit to part 1 again


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

It's going to be so embarrassing if these guys do damage to the Juubi...

They aren't even Bijuu. Should Pakkun and Tonton get in on the action, too?



JuubiSage said:


> It's definitely Gamakichi, no doubt about it.



All the toads are the same to me, so I don't care.



Snowfairy said:


> Agree, kiba without his face marks from last week says hi. Lol



That's why I used a double negative.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 5, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> So can Naruto, but I get your point.



Naruto can lend chakra. That's different.


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2013)

anyways so much for Sakura not being on Tsunade's level.  Guess we can put that to rest.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> All the toads are the same to me, so I don't care.


Yeah I get it, just saying that I know my toads 
There's no doubt about it, it's Gamakichi.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 5, 2013)

I feel really odd that im actually enjoying this manga, maybe im too much of a fan,  the shitstorm keeps getting bigger lol


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 5, 2013)

This is bullshit.  Look at Gamakichi in the Pain arc.  Kishi's ass must be really sore after this one.

*boss animals*

Wtf


----------



## Snowfairy (Jun 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's going to be so embarrassing if these guys do damage to the Juubi...
> 
> They aren't even Bijuu. Should Pakkun and Tonton get in on the action, too?
> 
> ...




I was in agreement lol


----------



## Thimbleberry (Jun 5, 2013)

Snowfairy said:


> I'm gonna turn the rest of this manga into a drinking game. Drink every time you see someone on NF say ass pull.



No, don't do it! You would be dead in seconds!!



PikaCheeka said:


> All the toads are the same to me, so I don't care.



Imagine if it was the drag queen toad tho


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 5, 2013)

Alot of whining and nitpicking ITT.


----------



## Moeka (Jun 5, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You know what would be funny?
> 
> If the Mugen Tsukiyomi theory ended up being true and for the past few chapters we've been inside of Naruto's mind the whole time. It would be perfect. Everything seems to be Naruto's ultimate fantasy. His dad coming back and using a form he uses, Sakura being strong especially with her strength, Sasuke returning back to Team 7. Along with that we have everyone in a "non-serious" mood and then you factor in the fact that it would make sense. Naruto knew Sasuke was with Oro, hence the snake thing and not the hawk. He also saw the Sannin do a similar formation years ago which would be why this is happening. We'd then see Obito break Naruto out of this mess and say they lost the battle and from that point it would be up to Naruto and his will power to break everyone out of this mess.
> 
> But we all know that's not going to happen. Not with Kishi at least.


Or or or or, on the last chapter, on the last two pages, it is night, we see the clouds fading off, and then we see the red moon ;D
Naruto.End. o__o


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 5, 2013)

so i guess orochimaru taught sasuke how to perform summoning snake jutsu......... hmmm i thought sasuke didn't learn anything from orohcimaru.......


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> I feel really odd that im actually enjoying this manga, maybe im too much of a fan,  the shitstorm keeps getting bigger lol



Kishi is asking himself every week how can he surpass Kubo in trolling  and thats the result.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 5, 2013)

Welp at least we know that the juubi clones can be as big as boss summons...wonder if they can get any bigger herp derp.


----------



## harurisu (Jun 5, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> This is bullshit.  Look at Gamakichi in the Pain arc.  Kishi's ass must be really sore after this one.
> 
> *boss animals*
> 
> Wtf



And that was how much he had grown....after 3 years


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 5, 2013)

Nic said:


> anyways so much for Sakura not being on Tsunade's level.  Guess we can put that to rest.



Like beign on Tsunade's level meant anything.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 5, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> Alot of whining and nitpicking ITT.



These past couple of chapters have been complete ass, what do you expect?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

The Entire Forum said:


> so i guess orochimaru taught sasuke how perform summoning snake......... hmmm i thought sasuke didn't learn anything from orohcimaru.......


Sasuke summoned like million snakes in start of part 2, he even got Manda killed...


----------



## Abz (Jun 5, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> How the hell did gamakichi grow that fast?  Wasn't pain arc like a few months ago only?  He was no where near that big.  He's as big as this ass pull.



he's been getting bigger every time we see him..


----------



## Synn (Jun 5, 2013)

Kages and Team Gai being being off-paneled, Sakura summoning Katsuyu and healing everyone Tsunade-style... What else is new?

I mean, wasn't Katsuyu with Tsunade? Unless that's a different slug


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 5, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> This is bullshit.  Look at Gamakichi in the Pain arc.  Kishi's ass must be really sore after this one.
> 
> *boss animals*
> 
> Wtf



It doesn't matter anymore. Naruto and Sasuke were the same height a week before the war started. Now Sakura is the same height as Naruto and Sasuke is a foot taller than both of them. Details like these are getting dropped everywhere.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Jun 5, 2013)

So the rookies get to show off new moves this chapter, if I'm analyzing the hieroglyphics that Google Translate is giving me correctly.

Hinata does some kind of 64 palms technique.


----------



## efmp1987 (Jun 5, 2013)

the toad summon is confirmed as Gamakichi. The slug summon is Katsuyu (not katsuya) and the snake is "Dimples".


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 5, 2013)

MOARRR ROOOKIE FEATS!!!!!! OMG! KILL ME NOW!


----------



## Mephissto (Jun 5, 2013)

It really seems like Hawk Sasuke really was abandoned 

I wonder if we ever see the hawk again.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 5, 2013)

seems minato comments on narutos FRS.  Nice.  I hope he gives details on his elements.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol dat sarcasm


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

fucking gamakichi is on steroids cause ton ton hasn't grown an inch in three years.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 5, 2013)

So much retcon and incompetent writing in that cliff-hanger.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 5, 2013)

Kubo overtakes Kishi in the trolling game this week.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 5, 2013)

so at this point everyone could get asspull power ups..... unknow stuff that was never a hint and alot of retconed shit 


Wow that is so great if this keeps up i think i will drop the manga..... better to remember great stuff then see a lame ass ending


----------



## Rosi (Jun 5, 2013)

So only asspull summons and Sai getting trolled in this chapte? Unsightly.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 5, 2013)

Flame black sharingan? I think the script also mentions it's new. The fuck is it? Some kind of enton variation?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

Whoever said that this is all some waste-of-time-retcon to make Sakura relevant again...

Much as I hate to say it, I have to agree. 

The sannin stuff was over ages ago and there is no reason whatsoever to go back to it now. Kishi just couldn't find another way to show her as an "equal".


----------



## Jad (Jun 5, 2013)

Just wow....


Everyone is attacking and where is Team Gai? They have completely disappeared from existence. The hell Kishi?


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

dimples?  that's the snake's name?  are you fucking kidding me?  how far down the rabbit hole is kishi gonna humiliate sasuke?


----------



## Sage (Jun 5, 2013)

Sakura's slug might be red based on chapter 162 cover


----------



## harurisu (Jun 5, 2013)

Satsuma0 said:


> So the rookies get to show off new moves this chapter, if I'm analyzing the hieroglyphics that Google Translate is giving me correctly.
> 
> Hinata does some kind of 64 palms technique.



Some of them desperately needed new ougis in Naruto Storm, looks like Kishi has heard our prayers


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

theres some hinata/naruto stuff this week.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 5, 2013)

Insert sarcastic comment because everyone else is doing it here  l


----------



## harurisu (Jun 5, 2013)

efmp1987 said:


> the toad summon is confirmed as Gamakichi. The slug summon is Katsuyu (not katsuya) and the snake is *"Dimples"*.



A hot mess.​


----------



## chauronity (Jun 5, 2013)

That's not Gamabunta, it's Gamakichi!


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well then.



.... head wolf... wolf head...

Someone watched the Red Wedding 

Next chapter everyone dies.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 5, 2013)

Nic said:


> anyways so much for Sakura not being on Tsunade's level.  Guess we can put that to rest.



She's still not there.


----------



## Jad (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a feeling Team Gai just completely exited the manga and are now just residents of their own tasteless manga; Spring Time of Youth.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

Jad said:


> I have a feeling Team Gai just completely exited the manga and are now just residents of their own tasteless manga; Spring Time of Youth.



Who cares, boss Gamakichi >>>> the manga


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 5, 2013)

SolidusSnake said:


> Sakura's slug might be red based on chapter 162 cover



But I thought there was no foreshadowing of Sakura getting Katsuya, it must be a Asspull


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 5, 2013)

sasuke should just kill naruto horrible and painfull way...............


----------



## Rosi (Jun 5, 2013)

vered said:


> theres some hinata/naruto stuff this week.



NaruHina now? For real, Kishi? :rofl


----------



## RBL (Jun 5, 2013)

Team gai just left this manga, they don't want to take part of this fancy homosexual and corny plot anymore (no offense, i'm not homophobic).


----------



## chauronity (Jun 5, 2013)

Brandon lee, this is how naruto has always been. What's so different all the sudden? Oh wait, i guess you grew up.



Nic said:


> anyways so much for Sakura not being on Tsunade's level.  Guess we can put that to rest.




Well, Kishi will write it so she's above it. 

All she lacks is concentration (sasuke-kun!) and all battle experience (tactics, knowledge, experience).


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 5, 2013)

Jad said:


> Just wow....
> 
> 
> Everyone is attacking and where is Team Gai? They have completely disappeared from existence. The hell Kishi?



I seriously cannot believe this either. Every week f-ing KiSHIT never fails to upset me.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 5, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> These past couple of chapters have been complete ass, what do you expect?



Your subjective opinion and your welcome to have it. Has the latest chapter been perfect? No. Yet, it's hardly the godawful shit you people make it out to be

I see those complaints("Kishi doesnt care anymore", "Kishi is trolling" "manga is shit" and all that other tripe) virtually every week in the prediction thread, yet somehow most people rate the chapter well in the rating thread.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 5, 2013)

The Entire Forum said:


> sasuke should just kill naruto horrible and painfull way...............



Going by feats and what we know about both of them, Naruto would spank Sasuke's ass into oblivion.


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 5, 2013)

Considering how much Gamakichi grew, I'm guessing it took Naruto like 5 years to get to turtle island.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

Muahahaha. Dimples....Really now. Dimples. KISHI DIMPLES. Hahahaha. How are we going to take this seriously


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 5, 2013)

Did Kiba just use a _Kage Bunshin_ to make a three-headed wolf with Akamaru?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 5, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> Your subjective opinion and your welcome to have it.
> 
> I see those complaints("Kishi doesnt care anymore", "Kishi is trolling" "manga is shit" and all that other tripe) virtually every week in the prediction thread, yet somehow most people rate the chapter well in the rating thread.



Because not everybody cares enough to vote.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jun 5, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> But I thought there was no foreshadowing of Sakura getting Katsuya, it must be a Asspull



It's an asspull because shes been a cheerleader for 400 chapters, not because there weren't fancy chapter covers.


----------



## oprisco (Jun 5, 2013)

Still hoping that everything's a genjutsu in naruto's mind.

kishi pls


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 5, 2013)

Kishi may as well bring Jiraiya back from the dead since every other fan service fantasy has come true


----------



## KevKev (Jun 5, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Did Kiba just use a _Kage Bunshin_ to make a three-headed wolf with Akamaru?



Ladies and Gentlemen, Our Hokage Candidate.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

An entire chapter of Obito and Kakashi getting drunk and playing checkers in box world would be preferable.


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Who cares, boss Gamakichi >>>> the manga



basically this.  Gamakichi is by far the most awesome summon in this entire manga.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 5, 2013)

Jad said:


> Everyone is attacking and where is Team Gai? They have completely disappeared from existence. The hell Kishi?


They aren't part of the Konoha Rookies so they aren't part of this showcase.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 5, 2013)

The Kishi's weekly trolling routine.

I know the team 7 summon would happen at some point but this is just out of nowhere.


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

sasuke thinks about narutos kyubii mode-as something new and naruto about sasukes  amaterasu flame control and minato about narutos ability to combine element with rasengan.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 5, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> Your subjective opinion and your welcome to have it. Has the latest chapter been perfect? No. Yet, it's hardly the godawful shit you people make it out to be
> 
> I see those complaints("Kishi doesnt care anymore", "Kishi is trolling" "manga is shit" and all that other tripe) virtually every week in the prediction thread, yet somehow most people rate the chapter well in the rating thread.



The sentiment in these threads are a far better indicator of general opinions than any "rate this chapter" thread.


----------



## Hasan (Jun 5, 2013)

About time that Obito or Madara use their shiny Rinnegan, and recreate the scene.


----------



## RBL (Jun 5, 2013)

chauronity said:


> Brandon lee, this is how naruto has always been. What's so different all the sudden? Oh wait, i guess you grew up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naruto was more mature as a kid than now.
+ kishi is focing and rushing things, you can't simple compare part 1 and part 2, and not only because i'm 18 years old guy, and back then when i started to watch naruto i was only 11-12 years old.

and the taijutsu battles and plot relevance the other characters HAD compensate the corny scenes.


----------



## Synn (Jun 5, 2013)

Nic said:


> anyways so much for Sakura not being on Tsunade's level.  Guess we can put that to rest.



What kills me isn't the fact that she may be on Tsunade's level or higher, but how she got this powerup. I mean, she gets a diamond on her forehead and she becomes Wonder Woman.

Sasuke and Naruto were getting stronger progressively, while Sakura just pulled it off out of nowhere. We're talking about the same girl who was one-paneled by a rock and had to be saved by Kakashi...

Lol Kishi


----------



## Jad (Jun 5, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I seriously cannot believe this either. Every week f-ing KiSHIT never fails to upset me.



He honestly dislikes Team Gai for some reason. Why create them in the first place Kishi if you aren't even going to use them?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 5, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> Considering how much Gamakichi grew, I'm guessing it took Naruto like 5 years to get to turtle island.



The timeline is was dead from the moment obito was revealed it was killed 



Dragonus Nesha said:


> Did Kiba just use a _Kage Bunshin_ to make a three-headed wolf with Akamaru?



NOOOO , if this happens it means kishi is really going crazy 

Fanservice in the end is the worst shit we can get


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Team Gai joined Madara after realising this world is hell and everyone is trash. Rock Lee is Madara's new apprentice after Obito eloped to Kamui world with Kakashi.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 5, 2013)

Synn said:


> What kills me isn't the fact that she may be on Tsunade's level or higher, but how she got this powerup. I mean, she gets a diamond on her forehead and she becomes Wonder Woman.
> 
> Sasuke and Naruto were getting stronger progressively, while Sakura just pulled it off out of nowhere. We're talking about the same girl who was one-paneled by a rock and had to be saved by Kakashi...
> 
> Lol Kishi


Sakura didn't get screentime, how do you think we could have seen her training and progressing?


----------



## RBL (Jun 5, 2013)

Jad said:


> He honestly dislikes Team Gai for some reason. Why create them in the first place Kishi if you aren't even going to use them?



kishi knows team gai are that awesome, he needed the team to lure viewers for his manga, but now that he is one of the BIG 3, he doesn't care about them anymore,


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 5, 2013)

adee said:


> Sakura didn't get screentime, how do you think we could have seen her training and progressing?



Um..._screentime?_


----------



## rubberguy (Jun 5, 2013)

Kishi? Like seriously? Why is he nerfin naruto and sasuke just to show off sakura? And lol sakura is just another tsunade? Nothin changed and the summons. I can't even laugh cous it is not funny anymore


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

a big surprise awaits sasuke when naruto reveals his actual BM transformation.


----------



## Abz (Jun 5, 2013)

Haruka Katana said:


> The Kishi's weekly trolling routine.
> 
> *I know the team 7 summon would happen at some point* but this is just out of nowhere.



it's summoning jutsu.....it's meant to do that.....


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jun 5, 2013)

adee said:


> Sakura didn't get screentime, how do you think we could have seen her training and progressing?



Did you read the entire thing you quoted?

Are you saying she had a off screen training montage between the time she got one paneled by a rock?  Because that happened in the fight with the Juubi.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

The reason Team Gai is not involved is because Neji refused to properly introduce himself. Out of all of the konoha 12 the only ones relevent are those ones who were properly introduced.


----------



## efmp1987 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sakura gaining a summon is as surprising as you breathing. Common sense dictates "fuckin given, very untrivial".


----------



## oprisco (Jun 5, 2013)

Jad said:


> He honestly dislikes Team Gai for some reason. Why create them in the first place Kishi if you aren't even going to use them?



But no one wants to see team gai. It's already unbearable to see Sakura. Seeing other rookies would be huge waste of panels. 

I hope we get to see Obito-Kakashi in this chapter, even-though they're not mentioned in the spoiler, yet.


----------



## Kazeshini (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Gai used 8 gates off panel.

Tenpechi killed Lee and 1010.


----------



## Synn (Jun 5, 2013)

adee said:


> Sakura didn't get screentime, how do you think we could have seen her training and progressing?



She didn't? She's had enough opportunities during the war.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 5, 2013)

I think the chapter is great. @.@
even though I wanted some Tobirama, Hiruzen and Minato action, but well
I don't think this chapter is bad at all, I actually am glad they are stronger FINALLY.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 5, 2013)

Lots of jimmies rustling over something that has been foreshadowed since Naruto met Jiraiya in Part 1.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 5, 2013)

I AM TEAM 7 TOO !!!
Sai gets wrecked...love kishi's trolling.


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 5, 2013)

Kiba: "K guys lets not lose to team 7!"

I swear, Kishi gives the guy the crappiest lines/roles.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 5, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> The sentiment in these threads are a far better indicator of general opinions than any "rate this chapter" thread.


I'd say a poll that people can participate in without any harassment or thought into content for a post would be a lot more thorough analysis of how people are generally feeling. 

He's not the only one that thinks you guys are bitching out of hand, but seems folks that don't think the developments are that unbearable just ignore the complaining if the whine party is already raging.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2013)

if the manga is so awful why keep reading it? lol

I'm liking this chapter


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

Someone tell Kiba to STFU. Put a muzzle on that mut. Unless kiba is saying

"Chapters out" I really dont want to hear his mouth


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (Jun 5, 2013)

Synn said:


> What kills me isn't the fact that she may be on Tsunade's level or higher, but how she got this powerup. I mean, she *gets a diamond on her forehead* and she becomes Wonder Woman.



So this diamond is a permanent marking on her head like Tsunade I am assuming?

It can't go away if thats the seal to collect all her chakra. I don't know what to think about that permanently being on her head... its bigger than Tsunades diamond, it looks like a giant black hole on her head.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

team gai...absent from pain invasion...team gai, MIA or killed off in this conflict......possibly the only team to actually rival team 7 is being left out right and left...../sigh.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 5, 2013)

Aww come ON, you've Gotta be kidding me, did I just read wrong, or did Hinata do Neji's Hakke Rokujuuyonshou, AND she had trouble getting it up to 64? And it's on some lame-ass white Zetsu? C'mon Kishimoto, what is this, the recycling chapter? Normally he at least gives us something new each time.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh Kiba  
"We won't lose to Team 7"


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2013)

Naruto calling Amaterasu a new sharingan after seeing it two or three times already.


----------



## Ginkurage (Jun 5, 2013)

Sai


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 5, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Lots of jimmies rustling over something that has been foreshadowed since Naruto met Jiraiya in Part 1.



Foreshadowing, at least as far as Sakura is concerned, would imply development. There was none for what's she's suddenly capable of doing.


----------



## zuul (Jun 5, 2013)

Kiba still thinks he's the team leader when we all know it's Shino who pulls the string from behind the stage. How cute.


----------



## Synn (Jun 5, 2013)

CtrlAltPwn said:


> So this diamond is a permanent marking on her head like Tsunade I am assuming?
> 
> It can't go away if thats the seal to collect all her chakra. I don't know what to think about that permanently being on her head... its bigger than Tsunades diamond.



That's the problem... That seal is used to store chakra. And I don't see how Sakura intends to heal everyone without undoing the seal... She was never a chakra monster to begin with, how in the world does she have enough chakra to pull this off?


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 5, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> The sentiment in these threads are a far better indicator of general opinions than any "rate this chapter" thread.



Yeah, but the chapter hasn't even been released so how wellfounded are those "opinions". And most people(aside from the regulars) pretty much only post in the thread when they have strong opinions about the chapter. 

It's just annoying how people search everywhere for something to bitch about(and exaggerate ten folds) "Sasuke summons snakes? HOLY SHIT THE MANGA IS RUINED"


----------



## calimike (Jun 5, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Oh Kiba
> "We won't lose to Team 7"





zuul said:


> Kiba still thinks he's the team leader when we all know it's Shino who pulls the string from behind the stage. How cute.



Kiba is on fire right now. What;s Kiba's latest developing jutsu?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 5, 2013)

Did Kiba really just sit there and say "we won't lose to team 7"? This guy has some of the most awful fucking lines in this manga.

And the clown needs to learn his place. Naruto and Sasuke would fodderize that entire team by themselves.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jun 5, 2013)

Mizura said:


> Aww come ON, you've Gotta be kidding me, did I just read wrong, or did Hinata do Neji's Hakke Rokujuuyonshou, AND she had trouble getting it up to 64? And it's on some lame-ass white Zetsu? C'mon Kishimoto, what is this, the recycling chapter? Normally he at least gives us something new each time.



He's been recycling for a while Mizura.  Kabuto regurgitated the Sound 5.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 5, 2013)

Shino: Gettin' real tired of your shit Kiba


----------



## Euraj (Jun 5, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Oh Kiba
> "We won't lose to Team 7"


 Kiba is my hero. He's not delusional. He just never loses hope.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 5, 2013)

Nic said:


> Naruto calling Amaterasu a new sharingan after seeing it two or three times already.



I think he's referring to EMS, which essentially is a new sharingan. And then he proceeds to follow with black flames.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 5, 2013)

Now Kiba can do KB?


----------



## zuul (Jun 5, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Did Kiba really just sit there and say "we won't lose to team 7"? This guy has some of the most awful fucking lines in this manga.
> 
> And the clown needs to learn his place. Naruto and Sasuke would fodderize that entire team by themselves.



Kiba has the best line.

His unrealistic ambition does entertain me a lot. I love the dude.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 5, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> Yeah, but the chapter hasn't even been released so how wellfounded are those "opinions". And most people(aside from the regulars) pretty much only post in the thread when they have strong opinions about the chapter.
> 
> It's just annoying how people search everywhere for something to bitch about(and exaggerate ten folds) "Sasuke summons snakes? HOLY SHIT THE MANGA IS RUINED"



The spoilers already tell enough about the contents of the chapter, I don't see what difference it will make in its release other than give a visual representation of the synopsis. 

Well, that's the reality of story discussion, for many it will hit that low point where negative reception seems to grow significantly. I don't think it's simply trying to look for something at all, and I think that is a poor attempt to invalidate people's very real criticisms of what's going on right now.


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

naruto just buried kiba completely .


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jun 5, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> Kiba: "K guys lets not lose to team 7!"
> 
> I swear, Kishi gives the guy the crappiest lines/roles.



Kiba needs to shut up and accept the fact that he is a fodder. Where are Madara and Obito to teach him his place on the food chain...


----------



## ch1p (Jun 5, 2013)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Did you read the entire thing you quoted?
> 
> Are you saying she had a off screen training montage between the time she got one paneled by a rock?  Because that happened in the fight with the Juubi.



This again? This was a mistranlation. The sfx is a girly scream, not a rock connecting.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 5, 2013)

Synn said:


> She didn't? She's had enough opportunities during the war.


Armies need to have strict linear hierarchy and role players. Sakura is a medic, that's why we didn't see her fighting much. That _wasn't_ her job.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

kiba...sai......lolz....


----------



## Mizura (Jun 5, 2013)

ChickenPotPie said:


> He's been recycling for a while Mizura.  Kabuto regurgitated the Sound 5.


Yeah but... Come ON, recycling the move her cousin mastered 3 years ago? That's just mean. :S


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 5, 2013)

Naruto's trolling the fuck out of Kiba.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

vered said:


> naruto just buried kiba completely .



Last time I checked Naruto was a futon user. But somehow he managed to mix Katon w/ TnJ  to create Burn no jutsu. I wonder what Kishi is going to call this new element.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

ok, i',m, sold/  kiba is the next hokage..........bwuahahaha..


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 5, 2013)

adee said:


> Armies need to have strict linear hierarchy and role players. Sakura is a medic, that's why we didn't see her fighting much. That _wasn't_ her job.



That sounds like an excuse; because she sure isn't doing it now. I mean the slugs and Byakugou would have been especially helpful when everyone like Neji for one, were dying. Really, nothing stopped her from engaging in combat before or using the life-saving aspects of these techniques if she had them this whole time. When Naruto loaned her all that chakra would have been a grand opportunity.


----------



## Sarry (Jun 5, 2013)

What...the...hell..

Didn't Sasuke have Hawks too?? or was that just ignored?


----------



## Plague (Jun 5, 2013)

From what I could translate, it looks like Hinata masters 64 Palms.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

Sarry said:


> What...the...hell..
> 
> Didn't Sasuke have Hawks too?? or was that just ignored?



He has both....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Lots of jimmies rustling over something that has been foreshadowed since Naruto met Jiraiya in Part 1.



It was foreshadowed and forgotten about.

The sannin as a team have not been relevant in hundreds of chapters now. All T7 parallels have long since been dropped. Kishi is just forcing this shit to up Sakura's status. 

T7 was meant to match and surpass the sannin. Instead they are just proving to be total copycats.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jun 5, 2013)

Go home, Kiba, you are drunk


----------



## Marsala (Jun 5, 2013)

Nic said:


> Naruto calling Amaterasu a new sharingan after seeing it two or three times already.



Naruto hasn't actually seen Sasuke's Mangekyou Sharingan yet... either of them. (Hopefully Kishi remembered to draw the EMS this time.) It was burned out the last time that they met.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jun 5, 2013)

Seriously, Sakura? It's like part 1 Naruto revealing he could use BM all along... he was just saving it 



Rosi said:


> NaruHina now? For real, Kishi? :rofl


The silver lining to all this madness


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

most likely he referred to his EMS but we'll know for sure when the pics are out.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

kiba is smoking some good shit....must be dog shit....


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (Jun 5, 2013)

Synn said:


> That's the problem... That seal is used to store chakra. And I don't see how Sakura intends to heal everyone without undoing the seal... She was never a chakra monster to begin with, how in the world does she have enough chakra to pull this off?



Agreed there is no way Sakura can do this on her own, that Slug will have to do most of the work in the healing. Those slugs aren't combat summons anyway.


----------



## Synn (Jun 5, 2013)

adee said:


> Armies need to have strict linear hierarchy and role players. Sakura is a medic, that's why we didn't see her fighting much. That _wasn't_ her job.



Then why is she fighting now? The 'strict linear hierarchy' hasn't changed.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 5, 2013)

Sasuke'll take a leaf out of Kiba's book and fuse his summons together 

Dragon incoming


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Sasuke'll take a leaf out of Kiba's book and fuse his summons together
> 
> Dragon incoming



Dude, Taka Sasuke never happened.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

no commentary from madara about sasuke/naruto?  even hinata got props from him.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 5, 2013)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Sasuke'll take a leaf out of Kiba's book and fuse his summons together
> 
> Dragon incoming



Or a Couatl.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 5, 2013)

Maybe Ohana confused the mini Juubis for White Zetsu clones


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2013)

lol @ spoiler provider confusing Zetsu fodder with Juubi fodder.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 5, 2013)

New Shino feat!  Can't wait for Storm 4!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 5, 2013)

jgalt7 said:


> no commentary from madara about sasuke/naruto?  even hinata got props from him.



He only cares about dat wood. He doesn't give two shits about lesser beings.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2013)

always found kiba annoying

he's that kid that doesn't know his place, him and naruto are world's apart power wise, but here he goes acting like he's about to do something substantial


----------



## vered (Jun 5, 2013)

ohana meant the mini juubis not zetsus most likely.


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Jun 5, 2013)

> Sai comes from the sky and says "I'm Team 7 too !" and is shot down.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 5, 2013)

Kiba is so embarrassing, god. So lame lol.


----------



## Sarry (Jun 5, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> He has both....


I had thought he had forgotten/forsaken the Snakes....since he ditched the whole snake look/theme. 



Oh well...i wanted to see more hawks.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

Anybody wondering what the look on Obito and kakashi face will be when they return to the battlefield.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

everybody wanting to be team 7 all of a sudden.......i'm just waiting for yamato to show up and say he is team 7 too......might as well do it kishi.....


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 5, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kiba is so embarrassing, god. So lame lol.


If you don't have anything good to say, don't say anything at all. 


Sasuke seems to think it is funny.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> New Shino feat!  Can't wait for Storm 4!



Dude Shino is a beast. Rookie 9's best kept secret.


----------



## DEJCUP (Jun 5, 2013)

Reading the spoilers and seeing Kiba try and convince everyone how strong he is with a Shadow Clone. This guy needs to be taken out asap. Hopefully kishi can trade neji for kiba.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 5, 2013)

So some here were right, Sasuke has two types of summons o.O


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 5, 2013)

Ino : Gross ! What the hell is this ?


----------



## chauronity (Jun 5, 2013)

vered said:


> sasuke thinks about narutos kyubii mode-as something new and naruto about sasukes  amaterasu flame control and minato about narutos ability to combine element with rasengan.



I would've wanted to see Minato's reaction when he sees the perfected rasengan.


----------



## xRenChi (Jun 5, 2013)

> Sai comes from the sky and says "I'm Team 7 too !" and is shot down.




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I am reading this manga for comedy.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh you people. The summoning thing this chapter is to show Team 7 are equals to the Sannin. The next chapter(s) will be where they surpass them. This is why Naruto doesn't have his full power yet, Sasuke is frolicking with Amaterasu instead of Susano and Sakura has yet to open her forehead seal.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 5, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Where's Jeanne ? She predicted Sasuke would get his Snake Summon back



i didnt xD

i am pretty surprised right now


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 5, 2013)

Edit: It seems those were Shino's bugs.  Shino got those nasty bugs.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, all you fans of Team Kurenai this is it. This is the one chapter where the most shafted team in Konoha gets to shine. You should all enjoy it well, because it's the only time in the spotlight your favs will ever get. Kiba's Cerberus, Shino's great super bug and Hinata's 64 hands are their limits.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Dude Shino is a beast. Rookie 9's best kept secret.



indeed, awesome design and just an all-around badass

one of the few characters i'm actually happy about not getting much panel time because that way he doesn't get ruined


----------



## Abz (Jun 5, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Anybody wondering what the look on Obito and kakashi face will be when they return to the battlefield.



with everything like it is....something big has gotta happen for them to come back.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



impossible to dodge bijuu dama
-the kiddies need to be saved moment 




kakashi will be so proud though


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jun 5, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Anybody wondering what the look on Obito and kakashi face will be when they return to the battlefield.


Something like:

"When did you guys get all those power-ups!?"


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

Read the Bleach telegrams and I must say. I seriously think Kishi and Kubo is having a trolling war for their final arcs.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 5, 2013)

Perfect opportunity for Tenten and Lee to show their feats too, and Kishi just shuts them off? Don't gimme that rookie 9 only crap

Chapter 515: they were all there on the colour spread

Chapter 576: they were all running towards Naruto together and apart from Neji (who's dead now) all had some thought about the battle as well. 

Why is KiSHIT doing this? I cannot fathom his unwillingness to spare just two panels for Lee and Tenten! Now I feel that he purposely killed Neji off so that he doesn't have to focus on team Gai anymore! WTF


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 5, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i didnt xD
> 
> i am pretty surprised right now



Your soo famous. lol. But its starting to look like my "In the talons of a hawk" theory is coming to fruition.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

xRenChi said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> I am reading this manga for comedy.



That little scene kind of proves that Kishi _really_ is writing this for the lulz now. There were some big hints all along but that reduces it to outright slapstick humor.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 5, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i didnt xD
> 
> i am pretty surprised right now



Didn't you make a thread about how Sasuke will return to his hebI fighting style mixed with his Taka style...lol


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 5, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> If you don't have anything good to say, don't say anything at all.
> 
> 
> Sasuke seems to think it is funny.



I thought it was funny too but he's hilarious. 

Kiba is bringing humor into a deadly war. Hell I'd bet they'd love Joey Gladstone to be Hokage.


----------



## Pein (Jun 5, 2013)

Shino needs to get that bug tech that Torune used, nano sized bugs that destroy cells would be good power up. Kiba I can't help but feel bad for him, he doesn't have the capability to be top tier.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 5, 2013)

And Neji's corpse is still lying somewhere  Maybe


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jun 5, 2013)

Nic said:


> lol @ spoiler provider confusing Zetsu fodder with Juubi fodder.


Maybe Kishi used the word "fodder" to refer to both 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kiba is so embarrassing, god. So lame lol.


Let the man have his dreams! He probably thought learning kage bunshing puts him on Naruto's level


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 5, 2013)

Did I read that right, or did Team 8 just solo the juubi?


----------



## Garfield (Jun 5, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Anybody wondering what the look on Obito and kakashi face will be when they return to the battlefield.


Kakashi (after seeing the idiocy all around): ".....ok Obito, I'm convinced the world needs Matrix. Bring on the infinite Tsu."


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 5, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Did I read that right, or did Team 8 just solo the juubi?


----------



## Arthas (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok, does some one want to tell me why mini-jyuubi's have 64-points too?

Seriously 64-points were required to be hit on a *HUMAN* body.

So does that mean that each of these mini-jyuubi's have the exact same chakra system as a human being? Despite having very different bodies?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 5, 2013)

Naymles said:


> with everything like it is....something big has gotta happen for them to come back.....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



"I'm not late this time."


----------



## Sarry (Jun 5, 2013)

...Team 7 showing up like Sannin, Kiba trying to show off like Naruto, and PartI-like funnies?

Maybe the mooneye plan did work, everyone is dreaming like babies.


----------



## Kenshi (Jun 5, 2013)

where is lee?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 5, 2013)

Summons 

Yes, Kiba, never give up!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jun 5, 2013)

Arthas said:


> Ok, does some one want to tell me why mini-jyuubi's have 64-points too?
> 
> Seriously 64-points were required to be hit on a *HUMAN* body.
> 
> So does that mean that each of these mini-jyuubi's have the exact same chakra system as a human being? Despite having very different bodies?



You're putting more thought into this than Kishimoto did


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 5, 2013)

Arthas said:


> Ok, does some one want to tell me why mini-jyuubi's have 64-points too?
> 
> Seriously 64-points were required to be hit on a *HUMAN* body.
> 
> So does that mean that each of these mini-jyuubi's have the exact same chakra system as a human being? Despite having very different bodies?



I don't think Kishi cares about that stuff anymore.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 5, 2013)

Good that kiba got a new move. Three headed wolf is a nice upgrade for the young lad! Wonder how big the spin will be!? Kishimoto finally stopped wanking ino-shika-cho and focused on team 8...it is a blessing.


----------



## Abz (Jun 5, 2013)

Kenshi said:


> where is lee?



where is all of team gai except neji in general........they have been treated like shit since they arrived


----------



## Jad (Jun 5, 2013)

Kenshi said:


> where is lee?



No idea. Kishi is scratching his ass and not giving fuck.


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (Jun 5, 2013)

Arthas said:


> Ok, does some one want to tell me why mini-jyuubi's have 64-points too?
> 
> Seriously 64-points were required to be hit on a *HUMAN* body.
> 
> So does that mean that each of these mini-jyuubi's have the exact same chakra system as a human being? Despite having very different bodies?



Juubi is said to have created all things, I guess that includes people and these fodder are incomplete humans or something. lol I dunno


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 5, 2013)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Good that kiba got a new move. Three headed wolf is a nice upgrade for the young lad! Wonder how big the spin will be!? Kishimoto finally stopped wanking ino-shika-cho and focused on team 8...it is a blessing.



Nope, the Team 10 part is still to come. Team 8 gets like five pages in the limelight. That's it.


----------



## jacamo (Jun 5, 2013)

Arthas said:


> Ok, does some one want to tell me why mini-jyuubi's have 64-points too?
> 
> Seriously 64-points were required to be hit on a *HUMAN* body.
> 
> So does that mean that each of these mini-jyuubi's have the exact same chakra system as a human being? Despite having very different bodies?



sigh... remembering the days when Kishi cared about such details



Kiba's new bug tech sounds interesting though


----------



## Garfield (Jun 5, 2013)

Synn said:


> Then why is she fighting now? The 'strict linear hierarchy' hasn't changed.


It has, ever since the war devolved into fighting against one guy and his pet. As for Seto Kaiba's answer: We haven't seen anyone, including Naruto combine sage abilities with kyuubi chakra, safe to assume it's not that easy, which also explains why Sakura didn't do it then. As for why she didn't use it when there was no kyuubi shroud, I blame kishi, not his freaking character.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 5, 2013)

chapter's out...let the carnage begin!


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Jun 5, 2013)

Arthas said:


> Ok, does some one want to tell me why mini-jyuubi's have 64-points too?
> 
> Seriously 64-points were required to be hit on a *HUMAN* body.
> 
> So does that mean that each of these mini-jyuubi's have the exact same chakra system as a human being? Despite having very different bodies?



Juubi is a humanoid at this stage his spawns are humanoids why is it so hard to accept that Kishi showed that they also have 64 points ?

This I think is a huge problem in sci-fi and fantasy fans using their RL knowledge to try and predict how a author will make his sci-fi/fantasy creatures concepts work *and* getting pissed when it doesn't turn out the way they wanted to.

Now don't get me wrong having theories is a-ok I do it myself all the time but getting annoyed when they're not true is not cool.

Furthermore if Kishi had let's say had Hinata or Neji say something like "The Juubi's chakra system is so far from a human one I can't tell what's going on" I would have seen your point.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 5, 2013)

Sarry said:


> ...Team 7 showing up like Sannin, Kiba trying to show off like Naruto, and PartI-like funnies?
> 
> Maybe the mooneye plan did work, everyone is dreaming like babies.



I am starting to think Kishi is going to leave the ending open ending and let fandom tear each other apart with how it _should have_ ended !

Seriously...Kiba still thinking he can surpass Naruto, Sasuke, and Team 7 (yeah, right), Hinata still revolving around Naruto and not about her clan (with Naruto still being smitten by Sakura and telling his dad how he views her) and Sai still thinking he matters in Team 7 !

I bet the final chapter will have something corny like "The future is still uncertain but no matter what, they will continue to step forward to their dreams whether they fail or suceed!" 

.....I need to get my popcorn, ready !


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 5, 2013)

Juubi is getting close it its final form. :


----------



## Shakar (Jun 5, 2013)

Kishi and his horribly forced and artificial parallels 

And Sai getting shot down is Kishi's "fuck you" to his editors, Sai came to be because they asked him to create a Sasuke clone


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 5, 2013)

Terrible chapter is terrible.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Jun 5, 2013)

Poor Lee and Tenten, all the rookies got some panel time today. I guess it's better than being fodderized like Sai was. 

By the way, what was the jutsu that Shino used? 



Shakar said:


> Kishi and his horribly forced and artificial parallels
> 
> And Sai getting shot down is Kishi's "fuck you" to his editors, Sai came to be because they asked him to create a Sasuke clone



Is this true?


----------



## DEJCUP (Jun 5, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Terrible chapter is terrible.



At least Kishi didnt troll as bad as Kubo this week.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 5, 2013)

Did Sasuke just shoot down Sai?

Edit:  No I see what happened.

Naruto is still MVP of the alliance.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 5, 2013)

DEJCUP said:


> At least Kishi didnt troll as bad as Kubo this week.


Kishi is just an inconsistent, forgetful troll.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 5, 2013)

Shame on you two.  Take care of each other and stop fighting! *Points finger.*


----------



## Bissen (Jun 5, 2013)

The amount of asspulls wasoverwhelming


----------



## Miiami (Jun 5, 2013)

First people were bitchin' about Sakura, now it's Kiba, LOL.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 5, 2013)

This chapter was really underwhelming imo. This is mostly due to me not caring about most of the characters that entered the spotlight in this chapter, but I do acknowledge that giving the rookies some panel time in who knows how long is actually a good thing.

Also the summonings panel was cool. It nicely shows Team seven's parallel with the legendary sannin/their teachers.

This is the first chapter in a long while that I didn't particularly like, aside from the last panels. Fortunately it seems next week's chapter will be better.


----------



## BeBreezy (Jun 5, 2013)

^ I agree. Konoha 11 getting some attention is good, I just didn't particularly care for it.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 5, 2013)

I fucking loved the side characters getting panel time and showing some moves. Ino's mind-shape-detection thing was badass. Main problem I got is that it took this damn long to have 'em do something...


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Jun 5, 2013)

Didn't notice Minato was on the first page, he has his ET eyes back again. When he first activated it didn't KCM override his ET eyes?


----------



## zuul (Jun 5, 2013)

Kishi shitted all over my favorite female character just to please shipperfags.

So the chapter is shit to me even Shino and Sasuke can't save it.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jun 5, 2013)

damn that was a painful chapter to read, i mean skip over. Things in this story have really gone retarded.


----------



## gershwin (Jun 5, 2013)

The chapter is boring, but  I am pleased that chapter 4 cover was finaly adressed.

Maybe the early color cover of manga where everyone are riding Sasuke`s birds will be used as well


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Jun 5, 2013)

So why does Sai want to know if Naruto can give chakra though? Does he want some chakra so he can be useful or something?


----------



## Phobos (Jun 5, 2013)

Quite interesting chapter for those complaining about no development from other Teams (which was bound to happen if the author just skipped to Team 7/zombies/juubi action). On the Ship Wars:

1-  NaruSaku ends up canon. Naruto will turn out to be a senseless prick, ending with a shallow girl who was digging the pretty boy since the beginning and being a b!tch enough to give a fake confession (which was pointed out by Naruto himself).
2- NaruHina ends up canon. Goes according to all recent development, turning a side character (which could be left where it was, with minimal loss of value, because shonen manga are stereotipically shallow) into one of the major players. Some people will whine, others will rejoice but no one can say they didn't see it coming.
3- Open-ended, with Naruto having no visible preference (any Ship content pre-timeskip alone does not count obviously). The author is a maximum troll and should burn in hell for this.


----------



## Gortef (Jun 5, 2013)

This chapter was quite a good one.
At least it had some great panels, like;
- Kibas new dog transformation, the beast looks pretty menacing
- Hinatas dual wield pose + face closeup (again a closeup on her face... not that I'm complaing mind you)
- Inos own little alien world
- And last but not least the summons, Gamakichi booyah!!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jun 5, 2013)

Was the title of chapter dedicated to Hinata?

"Going Forward"

And in page 9 or something hinata talks about moving forward


----------



## shinjojin (Jun 5, 2013)

I know it's been a long ass time since I posted in the Naruto section of the forums, but I just want to say that this Forth ninja war is probably the best freaking arc that I have read in a LONG time which has brought back the Naruto fan in me!

And this chapter is no exception! LONG LIVE THE NEW SANNIN!


----------



## BigBoss (Jun 5, 2013)

*Total Chapter 633 Edit*

Ernie asked me to post it here. I laughed, damn!
Link: aegon-rokudo


----------



## Abz (Jun 5, 2013)

jesus christ........I was browsing tumblr and this appeared......

It sums up Sai's panel time this chapter.....but it left me shocked and bemused 

Had me thinking about the Scary Movie series .....


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2013)

Bissen said:


> The amount of asspulls wasoverwhelming



i wish people knew what that term meant.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 5, 2013)

Hold on, did Sakura basically say she'll sit out whilst Naruto and Sasuke aim for the Juubi's actual body?


----------



## Sango-chan (Jun 5, 2013)

Naymles said:


> jesus christ........I was browsing tumblr and this appeared......
> 
> It sums up Sai's panel time this chapter.....but it left me shocked and bemused
> 
> Had me thinking about the Scary Movie series .....



That should of been in the chapter........:rofl


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 6, 2013)

The total neglect of Team Gai, especially Tenten, is so vulgar. Unless KishiT is saving them for more action later (which I doubt), he could have given them a few panels, like how Tenten could have rescued Sai with her chains or something, ANYTHING. It's the perfect situation for Lee ad Tenten to show some taijutsu/ weapon feats like how all the rest suddenly have new abilities against the juubi clones!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jun 6, 2013)

It?s really weird TenTen had Tsunade as her idol, but Sakura became the student.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 6, 2013)

This fight...


----------



## Strauss (Jun 6, 2013)

Ummm.....did anyone notice that last time we saw Katsuyu she was about to heal the other Kages (and then presumably Tsunade)........now all of a sudden she is with Sakura fighting the Juubi?


----------



## Akahime (Jun 6, 2013)

I liked the rookie action but it came a bit late. If kishi developed them more continously this would have been way more awesome, and it would have felt less asspullish.

This chapter lacks Madara/MadaraHashirama action though.

And I actually miss mister grumpy Tobirama too.


----------



## Annabella (Jun 6, 2013)

Naymles said:


> jesus christ........I was browsing tumblr and this appeared......
> 
> It sums up Sai's panel time this chapter.....but it left me shocked and bemused
> 
> Had me thinking about the Scary Movie series .....



this is perfect


----------



## takL (Jun 6, 2013)

Some of the lines from ohana word for word

Minato: Naruto, my boy.....(he) even (does/has acquired) nature manipulation of rasengan nicely...

Hinata thoughts 'Naruto-kun is ever working hard to move forward...i....'
'cos i want to be next to Naruto-kun all the time!'
'(Ill try to) always move ahead, even a step!!'
Hinata: next I’ll go on to hakke 64 fists keeping this(=the juhososhiken).

Shikamaru: as if this was a chunin exam. we don’t need to compete against other teams. now we’re in the war, you know. kagetsumi no jutsu!!
.....
Shikamaru: yea as you’re still rather lighter. and this isn't enough to make a good show yet.
Ino: says who? you are totally into competing aren’t you!!

a shinobi: No way!  The enemy are increasing more and more in number!
another shinobi:  there’re big ones to boot!!
hash: …that size is rather heavy...*

(*to download?)

sai: naruto...can’t you pass your chakra to peeps again?
Naruto: Not possible now! Kalama’s chakra is yet to be stored up enough!
Sai: in order to knock down the original one, you have to make your way mowing down those big fellas and slipping through them, i say...
and its not like within a jump’s distance...also it takes u some time to repel the enemy attacks and to make seals...
and when without narutos chakra... the chances are high that you will get severely wounded,  the medical team shouldnt come to the fore...!
Sasuke: mowing them down and.... slipping through them... (are) no trouble at all (for this snake).
Naruto: Not only can he approach it with just one jump but he also has the power to repel attacks, this boi!
Sakura: even when everyone gets severe wounds she (/he?) can always be by their side to heal them. The me now can...! 





Strauss said:


> Ummm.....did anyone notice that last time we saw Katsuyu she was about to heal the other Kages (and then presumably Tsunade)........now all of a sudden she is with Sakura fighting the Juubi?



na i dont think its katsuyu. check sasukes isnt manda, narutos is gamakichi, not bunta.i love as how the summons are also the new generation ones.


----------



## Rai (Jun 6, 2013)

Minato's smile saved the chapter


----------



## Norngpinky (Jun 7, 2013)

I am neutral about this chapter...It didn't excite me. It was kind of _meh..._

I think Kishi is building up everything to the Sasuke/Naruto bromance or confrontation while having everyone else power up at the same time Sakura is showing us her skils. The two will have to work together. 

I just...don't know. I want more Team 7 in general because they've been through so much and the last 2 chapters haven't satisfied me yet.


----------



## takL (Jun 7, 2013)

i just realized the hash clone was actually dealing with those 10b clones along with other shinobis,  not just watching and making comments.


----------



## Mateush (Jun 7, 2013)

I wonder if the toads grow a lot tobacco. It's a huge cigarette


----------



## DaSogeking (Jun 8, 2013)

Good Chapter, nice to see the rookie teams get some shine. My only complaint was that Lee & Tenten are nowhere to be found. Seems like they died a long with Neji with how quickly they were written out. I'm ready to see the Kages fight or go back to Obito/Kakashi.


----------

